# Sasha Banks returns. Attacks Becky Lynch in steel chair assault.



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Heel Sasha is Back*

Glad she is back as a heel. Not sure about the hair but oh well.

So is this all Heyman? Will they finally use her right


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Heel Sasha is Back*

That segment was so fucking awesome, Sasha should win the title, and her and Becky should definitely have a Hell in a Cell match.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Heel Sasha is Back*

People really stressing over that hair I see. Hell, she's a heel now. So it works.

That segment was great. Becky vs. Sasha.....FUCKING FINALLY. Can't wait.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Heel Sasha is Back*

FINALLY I get the feud I want :fuckyeah I marked the fuck out 

Sasha's return was booked perfectly and they made her look strong beating down both Nattie and Becky. 

The Man finally gets a legit feud brock:brock

This is gonna be good. The Man vs The Legit Boss.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Heel Sasha is Back*

It's good to have Sasha Banks back! The Raw Women's division needed a top heel like her 

I think she's a great choice for Becky Lynch to drop the Raw Women's title to 

Sasha vs Becky should be a fun match :mark:


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Heel Sasha is Back*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> That segment was so fucking awesome, Sasha should win the title, and her and Becky should definitely have a Hell in a Cell match.


That segment was everything. This is the feud that I've been waiting on. I loved the aggression. Hopefully, WWE won't drop the ball on this too quickly. Maybe in two or three weeks.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Heel Sasha is Back*

About fucking time. Heel Sasha is great. Her feud with Becky should be good.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*

We have at Clash of Champions

Becky/Sasha on Raw
Bayley/Charlotte on SmackDown


----------



## Nakahoeup (May 18, 2018)

YEW LOOK GGOOOODDD BABE!!!
She is the best looking girl on the roster and she carries herself like a boss.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*

Sasha MUST win the title at some point during this feud.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*

Heel Sasha is the way to go for sure. :westbrook8

The blue hair was great. I'd be happy with Becky dropping the gold to the Legit Boss


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*

Hopefully we get a good scathing promo for her. But hopefully she can get some real good heel heat i.e. no pandering. 


But excited to see her back, she's money in the ring for the women.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Heel Sasha is Back*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> That segment was so fucking awesome, Sasha should win the title, and her and Becky should definitely have a Hell in a Cell match.


Because that worked out real well the last time. They'll need to replace the announcer tables with those fold-up lawn tables from Wal-mart.

Maybe take like 5 feet off the height of the cell?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*

It's a damn shame it took 4 years for this to happen. The women division desperately needed this and if they just let her be her without over scripting her, she's going to kill it.:mark:


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*



The Boy Wonder said:


> Sasha MUST win the title at some point during this feud.


Not at "Some point", in the first match.

None of this DQ shit because they don't want either person to lose like the dog shit they pulled with Kofi/Orton. Big matches should have definitive results, and in this case, Sasha winning is the right result. They run it back inside Hell in a Cell. 

After, Becky should get out of the title picture until Wrestlemania.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*

I'd prefer Black Hair but fuck it. Segment was everything.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*

Finally, she's back and as a heel, no less. Good for Becky's next opponent.

Hopefully, now she'll get some successful title reigns now.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*

Well damn based on reviews I might have to give this a gander


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Heel Banks is FUCKING awesome!!!


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*

Great segment. Wish the crowd didn't pop for her beating up Nattie.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*

At least I get my dream feud for the current roster. The Boss vs The Man. Something I would have liked to seen at WM next year but glad it has happening now.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*

Sasha's promo next week has the potential to be GOAT tier if they let her drop a pipe bomb. They better not fuck this feud up.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*

As long as this results in an Alexa face turn and finally shutting up that bully, I don't care why Sasha's back.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*

I hope they don't play this feud out too much on social media. I want to see passionate promos face to face -- not Twitter banter.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*



prosperwithdeen said:


> Sasha's promo next week has the potential to be GOAT tier if they let her drop a pipe bomb. They better not fuck this feud up.


Watch them fuck this up like they did with Ronda vs Becky earlier this year.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*



Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> Watch them fuck this up like they did with Ronda vs Becky earlier this year.


This feud has SO much potential. The story is already there. Just let Sasha express what she has been feeling since Mania about blonde favoritism, nepotism, the women's evolution being a scam, never getting an opportunity, etc. and have Becky be Becky in all her charismatic greatness and we can have the greatest women's feud of all time on our hands.

Becky vs Sasha and The Fiend are two things that WWE absolutely CANNOT fuck up. If either is ruined, then I officially give up on this company.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*



prosperwithdeen said:


> This feud has SO much potential. The story is already there. Just let Sasha express what she has been feeling since Mania and have Becky be Becky and we can potentially have the greatest women's feud of all time.


Remember the keyword "SO" in the potential line. Yeah, let that happen however, keep your guard up.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*

lol at people complaining about her wig, she could change it 10 times a show if she wanted.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*

Sasha didn't hold back.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161101438325534720


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*



Empress said:


> Sasha didn't hold back.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161101438325534720


inb4 

WWE.com: "Beck Lynch has to give up the women's title due to a concussion caused on RAW".


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*

Good, something refreshing in the women's division. Glad she's a heel.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*

Good, intense return from Banks. The era of Fan Service rolls on, with us finally getting the Hell Banks run we have wanted for a hell of a long time.

The character always worked best as the proper bitchy heel in NXT. It really can't be stated enough that it blows my mind that successful, proven characters in NXT are so often changed for no good reason when brought up to the main roster.

Whether they're softened up and made to look ineffective like Nakamura, or forced into a complete character motivation reversal like Sasha, it just makes no sense at all. It's easy to see why people point the finger at Vince in these cases, and accuse him of purposefully sabotaging NXT call-ups.

But I digress. Full-on Hell Banks is money. Banks V Becky for Clash of Champions, then rematch in Hell In A Cell. Book it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Turn Bayley heel too 

:mark


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*



Chan Hung said:


> Turn Bayley heel too
> 
> :mark


That would mean Charlotte has to be a babyface though, and that is worse than heel Charlotte


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*



Chan Hung said:


> Turn Bayley heel too
> 
> :mark


Not right now

Let her lose at Clash of Champions

Let her go ape shit toward Charlotte, a Double turn to set up

Bayley/Sasha vs Becky/Charlotte


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*

I can get behind a Heel Sasha, as a face she just wasn't doing anything for me and I didn't care. But tonight was pretty nice and I like what I saw, so hopefully this goes good for her cause Sasha kills it as a heel.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*

I wonder if she signed a five year extension.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*



Empress said:


> Sasha didn't hold back.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161101438325534720


A chair shot to the head mistakenly? End. of. the. world. 

That's blood and guts I tells ya.


----------



## Tomzy95 (Jan 6, 2019)

Fuck yessss


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*

Sasha is back and never looked better as a heel. This is a real fued and should have been a Summerslam match instead of crazy cat lady, Nattie.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*

"Oh My!" :cole

Cole ruins another return.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*

Yeah the downside is that we have to hear it's boss time being uttered everytime she fucking enters the arena. I legit want to slap Cole in his face for doing that.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*


----------



## aliasocfan (Mar 4, 2019)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*


----------



## WindPhoenix (Aug 24, 2018)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*

Sweet Sasha's back! I mean if done right Sasha and Becky can help each other in a way that helps both. 

For Becky: Sasha is someone interesting enough that is on her skill level so that Becky doesn't have to water herself down to. They can have classics if booked right.

For Sasha: Becky can make her a hated heel like she was in NXT if done right. Sasha would have got cheered if she just targeted Natalya. 

They could fuck it all up by making Becky a sympathetic babyface trying to get her back to an underdog role that she has long outgrown. Doing so would just get Sasha cheered to the point that she can't get heat.

Sidenote: I hate that Becky was trying to make the save for Natalya because of some respect crap.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*

Knew they'd give her a huge push on her return to keep her away from AEW when her contract is up. Fucking knew it.

Asuka needs to, pardon the gender inappropriate term, grow some fucking balls and leave like Sasha did. Don't wait for a push, MAKE your own push. I'm so tired of her passive, no fire, happy employee loser attitude.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Heel Sasha is Back*



prosperwithdeen said:


> This is gonna be good. The Man vs The Legit Boss.












:mark


----------



## Whacker (Feb 7, 2015)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*

All is right in the world now. 

Good. Good.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*



prosperwithdeen said:


> I'd be happy with Becky dropping the gold to the Legit Boss


Same, I wanted Becky to hold it until Mania or until she broke Ronda's record but with this feud she would need to drop it at some point in order for it to work and be extended. No issue with Sash getting to win it.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*

I hope we get that eventual promo battle between the 2. Both women have plenty of ammunition to use.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*

Damn that one chair shot did get Becky in the head. That's probably why Becky kicked her out of frustration.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Heel Sasha is Back*



Dolorian said:


> :mark












LET'S FUCKIN GO :Westbrook


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*

Sasha trolling Becky on Twitter.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161114371805843456


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*

It was a decent turn that could have been better. There was a better way to write out Natalya for the time being, and everyone could see that was a wig Sasha was wearing. It sets up a potential lengthy feud with the possibility of Natalya being the third person to make it a triple threat match in a couple of months or so. The blue hair reveal makes sense because blue is associated with cold, it matches her personality.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*

Sasha throws great punches.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*

I hope Bex is ok with that shot

Was it a botch?


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*

If they let them both be violent assholes, it should be a really fun feud. Sasha has always been better as a heel. I just hope they resist the temptation to make Becky a typical underdog babyface. They are so bad at booking faces that it's always a worry.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*



Empress said:


> Sasha trolling Becky on Twitter.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161114371805843456


HOLY SHIT what a promo from Becky there. There's no one on The Man's level. That one and the one on RAW tonight were gold. Spitting straight fire. Show these pansies in the locker room what charisma and presence is Becky :tucky 

:beckylol


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*



WWEfan4eva said:


> I hope Bex is ok with that shot
> 
> Was it a botch?


Of course lol. She wasn't scripted to smash her in the back of the head with a chair :lol


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*



SayWhatAgain! said:


> Of course lol. She wasn't scripted to smash her in the back of the head with a chair :lol


Don't know if serious or just mocking me Lol


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*

Great to have her back. She's a far better heel then face. Be interesting to see how they book her and if she's staying beyond her contract. I'm sure they have her probably beat Becky for the title as she's the only legit star on the women's side that people will buy beating the biggest women's star in WWE right now.

It's a wait and see for me before I go crazy and say the heel turn will be a success.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Heel Sasha is Back*



prosperwithdeen said:


> LET'S FUCKIN GO :Westbrook


Plenty of story material to draw from for this feud...










Hyped :mark


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*

Only the GOAT Sasha Banks would return and completely energize the dead women's division and get cheered while beating the shit out of Becky and a fellow Canadian.

Now give her the damn title at COC.


----------



## aliasocfan (Mar 4, 2019)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*



















So ready for this.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*



WWEfan4eva said:


> Don't know if serious or just mocking me Lol


Nah I'm not mocking you. 

There's no chance they'd script a chairshot to the back of the head though.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*

I don't get the blue hair though. Is blue a new symbol for a heel now?


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*

Sasha made Becky relevant in NXT and she'll do the same to her title reign.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*



aliasocfan said:


> So ready for this.


I can't wait for next week. This made my night. :tucky :kurtcry

I want a 3 month feud. There's plenty of story to keep it fresh.



Joseph92 said:


> I don't get the blue hair though. Is blue a new symbol for a heel now?


She's re-inventing herself as a heel. Her promo next week should complete it. I think it's a great change.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*



Joseph92 said:


> I don't get the blue hair though. Is blue a new symbol for a heel now?


Blue = Cold: Sasha's Cold Hearted


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*

I hate to be that guy. But you all do realize that when Sasha wins a title.......she immediately loses said title.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*



The Boy Wonder said:


> Sasha made Becky relevant in NXT and she'll do the same to her title reign.


Becky got programs with Lacey Evans and Natalya over. Come back to me when Sasha does the same.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*



Stormbringer said:


> I hate to be that guy. But you all do realize that when Sasha wins a title.......she immediately loses said title.


This time is different, though. This time, they HAVE to push her, because if they fuck her over this time, into the loving embrace of Cody Rhodes she goes, and Vince DOES NOT want that.

I hate Sasha, HATE, but I'll say this, I respect the hustle. Asuka has no balls whatsoever, I wish she were like Sasha and made her own pushes.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*



SayWhatAgain! said:


> Becky got programs with Lacey Evans and Natalya over. Come back to me when Sasha does the same.


Lacey was the main reason that feud got over. She held her own with Becky on twitter and on the mic. She must've done something right because Becky felt the need to post a picture with her mother.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*



The Boy Wonder said:


> *Lacey was the main reason that feud got over.* She held her own with Becky on twitter and on the mic. She must've done something right because Becky felt the need to post a picture with her mother.


:heston


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*

When I thought I'd never see her again...and then this :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*

Lacey couldn't get a campfire over in Alaska.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*



The Boy Wonder said:


> Lacey was the main reason that feud got over. She held her own with Becky on twitter and on the mic. She must've done something right because Becky felt the need to post a picture with her mother.


:gtfo


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*



SayWhatAgain! said:


> :heston





prosperwithdeen said:


> :gtfo




Why did Becky feel the need to drag Nia into her twitter spat with Lacey? That should tell you that Lacey actually held her own versus Becky.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*

She probably won't win the title but I don't even care. I'll be happy just to see her get some big matches with a great opponent.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*



prosperwithdeen said:


> :gtfo


I think he's the guy who said Becky was sleeping her way to the top :lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> This time is different, though. This time, they HAVE to push her, because if they fuck her over this time, into the loving embrace of Cody Rhodes she goes, and Vince DOES NOT want that.
> 
> I hate Sasha, HATE, but I'll say this, I respect the hustle. Asuka has no balls whatsoever, I wish she were like Sasha and made her own pushes.


Exactly. I hope Sasha didn't sign one of Vince's 5-year extensions. Just ride the next 1.5 years out till the end of the contract and see what happens.



SayWhatAgain! said:


> I think he's the guy who said Becky was sleeping her way to the top :lol


:brock4


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*



prosperwithdeen said:


> Exactly. I hope Sasha didn't sign one of Vince's 5-year extensions. Just ride the next 1.5 years out till the end of the contract and see what happens.


She likely did.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*



SayWhatAgain! said:


> I think he's the guy who said Becky was sleeping her way to the top :lol


Actually I wasn't. Someone else said it in that endless thread when their relationship was made public.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> This time is different, though. This time, they HAVE to push her, because if they fuck her over this time, into the loving embrace of Cody Rhodes she goes, and Vince DOES NOT want that.
> 
> I hate Sasha, HATE, but I'll say this, I respect the hustle. Asuka has no balls whatsoever, I wish she were like Sasha and made her own pushes.


I realize AEW is there but Sasha has to stay active to run out her contract. They could job her out and break her spirit and she could end up staying at home again all the while getting time added to her contract.

And rhetorical question. Why do you bring up Asuka or Bray up in every post? Turn the page.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*

That woman has taken care of herself because I waas drooling bruh. And I don't stan for Banks like that. I was like, Got damn girl!! I see you lived your life... she was glowing..


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*

Sasha did look gorgeous tonight. Looks like she toned up too.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*



Dibil13 said:


> She probably won't win the title but I don't even care. I'll be happy just to see her get some big matches with a great opponent.


If she don't win, She might go after Bayley or Charlotte


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*

Nice return and the only trick in the book they had left for someone to feud with Becky. We all knew she was coming back eventually, if nothing else, to quit sitting around and let WWE add more time to her contract. Hopefully her incoming feud with Becky re-establishes her at the top of the totem pole.

That said, we will see how Sasha performs coming back. It's been a while. Who knows if she even re-signed or is just going to ride this out until her contract almost ends. It will be interesting.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*

When people that dislike Lacey talk about her in a heel Sasha return thread. The obsession on hating someone is hilarious.

If Sasha doesn't win the RAW Womens title during this feud with Becky then WWE would have dropped the ball on Sashas return.

Nothing against Becky, but Sasha NEEDS a solid run as Champ in order to establish that she will be used better than she was before she left. It's the same reason why Becky needed to win at Mania for both Championships and Bayley needed to win the Smackdown Womens Championship. To show to the fans that they are not going to be used like shit like they were in the past.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*



Stormbringer said:


> I realize AEW is there but Sasha has to stay active to run out her contract. They could job her out and break her spirit and she could end up staying at home again all the while getting time added to her contract.


They ALREADY broke her spirit. That's why she left. That's my point. She's giving them a second chance. If they do it again, she's gone. And regardless of if she decides to quit again, at SOME point that contract will run out, or she'll be let out like Neville was. He stayed at home, he got out eventually. At some point she'll be free, and she'll be wanting to go to AEW and they'll want her because that's a big boon to their womens division. If Vince tries to make her a laughing stock again, it's only a matter of time. Even if it's 2 years from now, 3 years from now, it's not something he feels he can afford. 



> And rhetorical question. Why do you bring up Asuka or Bray up in every post? Turn the page.


First off, I also bring up Joe in every post.

Because they're worth bringing up in every post, and specifically because in this particular situation, Asuka has the capability of creating a push for herself like Sasha did, and she REFUSES to do it because she's a spineless, happy go lucky employee and it makes me sick that the best talent on the roster doesn't appreciate herself. I'm just saying she needs to do what Sasha did and make her own opportunity. If they won't give you one, make one.

I wouldn't have mentioned Asuka if the situation with Sasha was just a random title feud. She got in a far better spot because she quit.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*

Can someone explain me the psychology of the wig thing?, I don't know much about Sasha and that was very weird.


----------



## WindPhoenix (Aug 24, 2018)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*

I can see them fucking this up. Making Becky a sympathetic babyface will get her booed against a character with natural coolness like Sasha. Becky has been calling Sasha out so it would be stupid anyway. They both work better heels and Becky's face character works better with an edge.

As long as it's no "poor me, poor me" and more "get your fucking ass out here Sasha" mood which then evolves into pure hatred to the point that they are trying to kill each other everywhere.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*

Honestly even if Sasha does beat Becky. I expect Becky to win it back by the end of the feud, she's their girl now.

I don't know where we'll be by the time mania comes along, unless Ronda comes back. Sasha is the biggest feud Becky could have that's not Ronda.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*

Also, here's the thing. Sasha simply winning the title from Becky (which she will eventually - they HAVE to) won't be enough. You need to actually do something with her as champion and rectify the year of 2016 of her becoming an afterthought for the likes of Charlotte and Alexa. I know WWE will think that giving Sasha the title for more than one successful title defense and a couple of weeks (or months) will be enough for her to stay and re-think leaving but if Sasha is smart, I think she knows that her worth needs to be matched by WWE's dedication of making her a star like they did with Becky.

If it's going to be another incentive for Sasha to re-sign (which I hope she is smarter than that unless she sees definite results) and then ultimately not caring about her or expanding on her potential after the fact, then this return will unfortunately be a waste of time.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*

Its gonna be hilarious when Sasha outpops Becky in their feud. Sasha is literally the anti establishment, the most so since CM Punk. Becky is yesterday's news, she's going to be shit on by the smarks


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*



Strategize said:


> I don't know where we'll be by the time mania comes along, unless Ronda comes back. Sasha is the biggest feud Becky could have that's not Ronda.


With Wrestlemania 36 being in Tampa there's a chance there will be someone from NXT that gets a marquee match. With two Rumbles they can try something new by having an NXT star win it. The logical choice on the Men's side would be Velveteen Dream. On the Women's side they could have Shanya win it and challenge Rousey (if she wins the SD Women's Championship).


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*

Good to see her back and they needed it, I have no idea who they could've followed up with following Natalya.

But as someone who's colour blind when it comes to blue and purple, for me that wig bit _really_ didn't land... :lol


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*



The XL 2 said:


> Its gonna be hilarious when Sasha outpops Becky in their feud. Sasha is literally the anti establishment, the most so since CM Punk. Becky is yesterday's news, she's going to be shit on by the smarks


I wouldn't be so sure about this. There's still a lot of fans that have hard feelings towards Sasha because of those issues she had with fan interactions. And Becky got cheered in Toronto versus Nattie — she still has a loyal fan base. It really depends on who comes across as the more edgy/cool character.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> They ALREADY broke her spirit. That's why she left. That's my point. She's giving them a second chance. If they do it again, she's gone. And regardless of if she decides to quit again, at SOME point that contract will run out, or she'll be let out like Neville was. He stayed at home, he got out eventually.


Let's clear up this Neville thing first. He left BEFORE AEW was a thing. Where was he gonna go? "LOL Impact" Let him go. THEN AEW comes about. He had balls!

As for Sasha. Yeah they've broken her more than any other woman on the roster. Sasha is literally a kayfabe joke as champion. She can't defend it and they booked it that way and Bliss made fun of it on tv to her face. But as far as her contract, she can't get out so she has to show up. She's forced to play ball or stay locked in. That's not courage or showing balls, she's stuck between a rock and a hard place. Sit home and get more time or play ball and run out the clock. That's not balls!



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Asuka has the capability of creating a push for herself like Sasha did, and she REFUSES to do it because she's a spineless, happy go lucky employee and it makes me sick


Dude, you're e-thugging someone who doesn't even know you exist. Spineless? Are you serious?

Asuka is 38 this year. She's a legend in her home country and is in WWE to make retirement money and travel. You'd have a point if you were talking about 31 year old Kairi, but you're not. Asuka is making as much money as she can before 40 creeps up on her. Maybe she'll keep going like Toyota, but why do it in WWE? 6 minute matches with half trained divas or great wrestlers in matches that go nowhere? Why? Make your money and get the hell out of Dodge!


----------



## PresidentGasman (Mar 25, 2019)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*

hopefully she takes the title off that ginger thot.


----------



## Arktik (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*

Best segment on Raw in quite some time. I loved it


----------



## Serthhi (Apr 19, 2017)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*

Loved the segment. I actually love the new hair. So excited to see this Becky & Sasha feud.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*

I'm not even a Banks fan, and usually made fun of her because she came off as a cry baby and not very convincing.

In saying that though.. Her segment on RAW.. :bjpenn Keep it up.. dug it


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*

Sasha is the Lex Luthor or Joker to Becky's Superman or Batman however you wanna look at it. Finally The Man has a legit rival on Raw since Ronda left and Charlotte's on SD. Should be a good feud.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*

You know who needs to be involved in this feud? Charlotte.

/s


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*

Raw was very exciting in years and Sasha Banks, it is good to see her back with fueding with the best.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*



Bestiswaswillbe said:


> You know who needs to be involved in this feud? Charlotte.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*



Bestiswaswillbe said:


> You know who needs to be involved in this feud? Charlotte.
> 
> /s


No she does not. :bunk


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*

few things: 
If you had Sasha, this should've been a summer slam match, if you're so desperate for Canadian cheering put Natalya vs Becky since yall couldn't be bothered to build up moon for that belt anyway.
Why the hell is becky getting involved here? Especially after Natalya just got done shit talking her.

Nitpicking out of the way, holy shit! That beat down looked legit. Ronda, take notes.

I would be lying if I didn't admit that Im looking forward to these two going at it. I imagine that Sashas taking the belt off Becky since they all but set up Sasha's next opponent after Becky.

Also WWE stop using neidhart. It's been a year, let him rest in peace.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*

That was a great segment. Sasha breathes alot of life back into the Women's division (especially as a heel). And is a really good addition to Raw, in general.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*



Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> No she does not. :bunk


I see your sarcasm detector is clearly broken fpalm


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*

If Sasha wins the belt and her and Bayley hold on till November...


----------



## Bradshaw98 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*



Hephaesteus said:


> If Sasha wins the belt and her and Bayley hold on till November...


So I absolutely see them running Bayley/Sasha and SS, but I also see Charlotte taking the belt next month. That is still plenty of time for Bayley/Charlotte to run a feud and revitalize Bayley and put the belt back on her in time for that match. She has basically feuded with faces for the bulk of her reign, a pregame with Charlotte should really help. Or they drag it out and somehow get them a match at Mania. But first let us enjoy Sasha and Becky destroying each other.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*

Will she come to SD tomorrow?

I know there still doing the Wildcard Rule


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*



WWEfan4eva said:


> Will she come to SD tomorrow?
> 
> I know there still doing the Wildcard Rule


If they smart, no. Last thing you need to do is overexpose her.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*

Guess your Right

I know how turn Bayley heel now

Have Sasha talk sense to her


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Sasha Banks Chair Shots Appear To Connect With Back Of Becky Lynch's Head During RAW Angle*



> There's been a lot of talk about some of Sasha Banks' chair shots to RAW Women's Becky Lynch during the ringside beatdown on this week's post-SummerSlam edition of WWE RAW from Toronto.
> 
> As seen below in this post, it appears that a few of Banks' chair shots to Lynch saw a part of the chair connect with the back of her head.
> 
> ...


Source: https://www.wrestlinginc.com/news/2...-shots-appear-to-connect-with-back-of-658402/


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: Sasha Banks Chair Shots Appear To Connect With Back Of Becky Lynch's Head During RAW Angle*

No where near, Her hair makes it look like it.

Fake news article.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Sasha Banks Chair Shots Appear To Connect With Back Of Becky Lynch's Head During RAW Angle*

That's a bit reckless but it's not like she has nia strength so if anything just a solid mouse on the head


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Not even back one night and already botching and hurting someone ..why is she so well liked ?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Sasha Banks Chair Shots Appear To Connect With Back Of Becky Lynch's Head During RAW Angle*



Ultron said:


> No where near, Her hair makes it look like it.
> 
> Fake news article.


Becky got hit in the back of the head in 12 to 13 second mark.


----------



## WindPhoenix (Aug 24, 2018)

*Re: Sasha Banks Chair Shots Appear To Connect With Back Of Becky Lynch's Head During RAW Angle*

Becky's tough as nails she is completely fine.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Sasha Banks Chair Shots Appear To Connect With Back Of Becky Lynch's Head During RAW Angle*

Sasha has always been a dangerous, shitty worker. Literally 3/4'ths of her shit is botched. This is what you get trusting hacks. If I were Becky, I would've never trusted Sasha with a steel chair and I'd say I'm shocked Vince did but he's so dumb I'm not. If Becky is injured off of this, Vince just lost 500x the star that Sasha is because he's scared of AEW. :lol


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Hard to tell either way but that was a legit bad angle to do it from and thankfully she wasn't swinging at full force



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Sasha has always been a dangerous, shitty worker. Literally 3/4'ths of her shit is botched. This is what you get trusting hacks. If I were Becky, I would've never trusted Sasha with a steel chair and I'd say I'm shocked Vince did but he's so dumb I'm not. If Becky is injured off of this, Vince just lost 500x the star that Sasha is because he's scared of AEW. :lol


Yea we get it Asuka isn't getting pushed like you want


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Sasha Banks Chair Shots Appear To Connect With Back Of Becky Lynch's Head During RAW Angle*

Becky literally grabbed her head right as the chair connected with her head. This isn't that hard to figure out. Sasha connected with the head. Obviously. And don't say she was "selling", because it makes no sense to grab your head when you're being hit in the back, nor did she grab her head the first several shots.



Hephaesteus said:


> Yea we get it Asuka isn't getting pushed like you want


I didn't even mention Asuka. I said Sasha Banks is a shitty, dangerous worker. However, thank you for bringing up the GOAT, because she should be the one in this spot and everyone knows it.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Becky moved into it mid swing, if she hadn't moved it would have only hit her back. Just an accident no one's fault.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Sasha Banks Chair Shots Appear To Connect With Back Of Becky Lynch's Head During RAW Angle*

Always an excuse for Sashas botches. This woman can't make a mistake apparently even though her matches are filled with them.

"She moved into it". What kind of an excuse is that? Whatever happened to watching where you're swinging? Sasha's the one with the weapon, it's her responsibility to make sure Becky doesn't move into it. And what is Sasha even doing in THAT position? Why is she directly reining shots over Beckys head? It's no wonder she connected, she's at one of the worst angles for a chair shot. She should be standing where Beckys side is, aiming directly at her back. Fuck, man.


----------



## r055co (Jun 10, 2019)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*

Wow!!!!!

I went on YouTube this morning and this popped up in my feed, let's just say I was very pleasanly surprised with what I saw! : )

I'm so pleased that The Boss is back at last and now maybe, just maybe this boring women's division can start getting interesting again?

The initial pop was fine but not amazing if I'm honest but the actual segment as a whole was very well done I thought and got a pretty good reaction from the crowd. The emotional promo from Natalya, the return from Sasha then the ruthless heel persona that I've been longing for on the main roster finally emerged and she made her presence known with a surprise attack and a vicious beatdown on the broken down Natalya, absolutely awesome stuff! 

The blue hair was another nice touch too, it's different and it suits her new persona so I like it!

The subsequent beat down on Becky with the steel chair was awesome too, it was fucking great! 

You can just see and feel her character shining through so much more as a heel and she suits it far better than as a babyface. Her walk, her mannerisms, the way she talks and so on are so perfect when she tunes into that heel character and they were all on point again here. When she told that guy to_ "move"_ so she could grab the steel chair was a great example of this character work coming into play, brilliant stuff from The Boss!

The way the segment was done also set the hook for next week and I am actually interested in what is going to happen next and hearing what she has to say. You just know she's going to lay down a Sasha bomb promo and I hope they give her free reign to just work it herself and shoot with it. She's got a lot of material to work with and it's all real issues and personal shit so just use that to your advantage instead of scripting it which only takes out the emotion and realness.

They got this right and I did enjoy it a lot but I'm not getting overly carried away just yet because the WWE do have a tendancy to ruin pretty much everything they touch or tinker with. A good return and a great segment is one thing, maintaining that character and NOT overbooking or overthinking this is the key to it working out and being the success it should be. I definitely don't want to see any tweening or pandering to the fans bullshit. I want her to go full on heel here and make the fans hate the sight of her and actually despise her! 

Instead of making them chant "Thank you Sasha" or "This is awesome" or any of those stupid chants, get some real heel heat on her ass and watch the fireworks!

Good job WWE but please do not fuck this up!!!!!


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

*Re: Sasha Banks Chair Shots Appear To Connect With Back Of Becky Lynch's Head During RAW Angle*

You're clearly not watching it. She was at her side hitting her until Becky crawled towards her but don't let that get in the way of your sour grapes


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Sasha Banks Chair Shots Appear To Connect With Back Of Becky Lynch's Head During RAW Angle*

I actually watched it very closely. That's why I can see whos fault it is.


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Sasha Banks Chair Shots Appear To Connect With Back Of Becky Lynch's Head During RAW Angle*

Not even a day past since she returned and the haters are back :lol Keep it up. haters gonna hate. She's unbothered.


----------



## 2Pieced (Feb 23, 2015)

*Re: Sasha Banks Chair Shots Appear To Connect With Back Of Becky Lynch's Head During RAW Angle*

Here we go again, Sasha banks does anything and the same haters crawl out of the caves.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Sasha Banks Chair Shots Appear To Connect With Back Of Becky Lynch's Head During RAW Angle*

She's actually extremely bothered, that's the whole reason she quit.


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Sasha Banks Chair Shots Appear To Connect With Back Of Becky Lynch's Head During RAW Angle*

Love how you think you know her because you heard something from your favorite dirtsheet.

Fact is we don't know why she left. you can speculate all you wants it's nothing more then hearsay.


----------



## thaaang (Jul 29, 2016)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*



Nakahoeup said:


> YEW LOOK GGOOOODDD BABE!!!
> She is the best looking girl on the roster and she carries herself like a boss.


But why concern yourself with her looks? I mean, you can't have her or even meet her and befriend her.

Why not focus your energy on someone you actual have a chance of meeting and befriend?


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

*Re: Sasha Banks Chair Shots Appear To Connect With Back Of Becky Lynch's Head During RAW Angle*

I hope Becky is OK and doesn't end up like Paige because of some sloppy amateur.


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

A PG Attitude said:


> Becky moved into it mid swing, if she hadn't moved it would have only hit her back. Just an accident no one's fault.


She was in the right position to take those shots, with her back raised above her head. Then in mid-swing on the one that connects she raises her head above the level of her back. These women are small and their backs are a small target. Chair shots probably aren’t a good idea, period.

My guess is that Sasha was told to really lay them in and perhaps they were stinging a bit too much and Becky instinctively raised her head. But that’s not on Sasha in any way. Becky just needed to make sure she kept that hump in her back so that the chair would only connect there. It’s like taking the Styles Clash, if you don’t have your head in the right spot it’s dangerous and there’s nothing the person delivering it can do to make sure you do that. It’s on you.

Also the angle she was swinging from is the safest angle possible. In fact, she should have been even more towards the head end of Becky’s body for maximum safety.


----------



## 2Pieced (Feb 23, 2015)

*Re: Sasha Banks Chair Shots Appear To Connect With Back Of Becky Lynch's Head During RAW Angle*



LongPig666 said:


> I hope Becky is OK and doesn't end up like Paige because of some sloppy amateur.


Now we are going into this bullshit.

Only took 2 pages for this thread to jump the shark.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

I don't see it.


----------



## Whatplanet (Feb 5, 2019)

*Re: Sasha Banks Chair Shots Appear To Connect With Back Of Becky Lynch's Head During RAW Angle*

I think Becky's fine. It's an accident, nothing more. I think the Nia punch looked worse.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Sasha Banks Chair Shots Appear To Connect With Back Of Becky Lynch's Head During RAW Angle*

Sasha wants to retire everyone in the female division it seems :sasha2


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

*Re: Sasha Banks Chair Shots Appear To Connect With Back Of Becky Lynch's Head During RAW Angle*

sasha botch strikes again ...

I must say that was a fun segment even with two stars I've never been a big fan of. they will have a good match or two as long as sasha controls herself and doesn't hurt anyone.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Sasha Banks Chair Shots Appear To Connect With Back Of Becky Lynch's Head During RAW Angle*

Clearly she's just getting payback for Ronda after Becky blasted her with the crutch. :lol

Although this wasn't anywhere near as brutal as that.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

2Pieced said:


> Now we are going into this bullshit.
> 
> Only took 2 pages for this thread to jump the shark.



Cry all you want. She has a history of harming others and (nearly killing) herself.


----------



## Calico Jack (Feb 5, 2019)

*Re: Sasha Banks Chair Shots Appear To Connect With Back Of Becky Lynch's Head During RAW Angle*

I can't see it, but I wouldn't be surprised given her track record.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

*Re: Sasha Banks Chair Shots Appear To Connect With Back Of Becky Lynch's Head During RAW Angle*

Yeah Becky got hit in the back of her head. Not fully a portion of her head a little above her neck.

She also didn't get by the seat part of the chair. It looked like she got hit by the handle? Not sure what to call it.

To be honest with yall if we gotta point blame I actually point the blame on Becky. If Becky didnt move Sasha would have hit all back . Becky moved and at that moment Sahsa was already motioning a swing so she couldnt correct.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Sasha Banks Chair Shots Appear To Connect With Back Of Becky Lynch's Head During RAW Angle*



LongPig666 said:


> Cry all you want. She has a history of harming others and (nearly killing) herself.


"A history" You mean like two.

A Paige that already had a glass neck as it is, and Alexa Bliss like 6 years ago.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

I will admit she was the best part of the show by far especially with the sudden Heel turn followed up by the brutality she inflicted on Natayla/Becky, Good things going from here on out.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Sasha Banks Chair Shots Appear To Connect With Back Of Becky Lynch's Head During RAW Angle*

I'm gona wait till a report comes out today to see if Becky is injured before jumping to conclusions.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*

Thought she was staying home pouting ? :booklel


----------



## 2Pieced (Feb 23, 2015)

*Re: Sasha Banks Chair Shots Appear To Connect With Back Of Becky Lynch's Head During RAW Angle*



LongPig666 said:


> Cry all you want. She has a history of harming others and (nearly killing) herself.


that history was overblown.

Paige had a ticking time bomb, she was told by her doctor to retire before she came in the first place. Her neck was going to go it was just a case of when it would.

Other than that it's really only a bloody nose she gave Bliss in NXT.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Sasha Banks Chair Shots Appear To Connect With Back Of Becky Lynch's Head During RAW Angle*

Becky grabbed the back of her head right after the chair connected with it. Botcha Banks at it again and hasn't even been back for 24 hours....smh


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

*Re: Sasha Banks Chair Shots Appear To Connect With Back Of Becky Lynch's Head During RAW Angle*

I take that back. To put the blame on Becky is pretty stupid cause obviously Becky cant see Sasha. It was just bad timing.

Becky got on her hands and knees right on the moment Sasha was swinging thus Sasha couldn't correct the direction of the chair so it hit a part of Beckys head


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*

Becky Vs Sasha should be in big 4 ppvs.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: Sasha Banks Chair Shots Appear To Connect With Back Of Becky Lynch's Head During RAW Angle*



Botchy SinCara said:


> Not even back one night and already botching and hurting someone ..*why is she so well liked *?


Because she's been away for a bit.



sara sad said:


> Not even a day past since she returned and the haters are back :lol Keep it up. haters gonna hate. She's unbothered.


Hitting somebody in the back of the head is very dangerous, especially when it's somebody with a history of serious head injuries. There is a reason shots to the back of the head are banned in the UFC. It doesn't take much to cause serious injury. I don't think anybody is hating on Sasha. Accidents happen, it's unfortunate. You're wrong anyway, Sasha is probably very bothered. 1. because she won't want to hurt her real life friend, and 2. if Becky is injured her main event program goes down the toilet.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Sasha Banks Chair Shots Appear To Connect With Back Of Becky Lynch's Head During RAW Angle*

Becky about to become the next Paige. :sasha3


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Sasha Banks Chair Shots Appear To Connect With Back Of Becky Lynch's Head During RAW Angle*



SayWhatAgain! said:


> Because she's been away for a bit.
> 
> 
> Hitting somebody in the back of the head is very dangerous, especially when it's somebody with a history of serious head injuries. There is a reason shots to the back of the head are banned in the UFC. It doesn't take much to cause serious injury. I don't think anybody is hating on Sasha. Accidents happen, it's unfortunate. You're wrong anyway, Sasha is probably very bothered. 1. because she won't want to hurt her real life friend, and 2. if Becky is injured her main event program goes down the toilet.


I meant she's unbothered by the haters that came out of the woodworks to shit on her after she returned.

Not that she wasn't concerned for Becky. though this isn't all on Sasha. Becky shouldn't have lifted her head.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: Sasha Banks Chair Shots Appear To Connect With Back Of Becky Lynch's Head During RAW Angle*



sara sad said:


> I meant she's unbothered by the haters that came out of the woodworks to shit on her after she returned.
> 
> Not that she wasn't concerned for Becky. though this isn't all on Sasha. Becky shouldn't have lifted her head.


I haven't analysed the video, nor do I intend to. Hopefully she's fine. If she's not, Becky fans will blame Sasha and call her reckless, and Sasha fans will deflect and say Becky was in the wrong position etc. Human nature. It's similar to when Becky killed Ronda with crutch shots a few months ago. Ronda was fine so it was forgotten, hopefully it'll be the same outcome here. Becky didn't appear to be injured to me anyway.


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*

Last year it was Becky who turned heel during Summerslam and this year it was Sasha who turned heel after the night of Summerslam. Crazy...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*



-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161097724357427201


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*

They picked the wrong Woman for her to attack in order to garner heat. Should have had Trish appear and give a farewell speech and Sasha comes out and talks about how Trish has always been her idol and then have Sasha turn on her. Or better yet could have had Charlotte come out 1st to rub it in Trish's face that she lost and then bring Sasha out to defend Trish and chase Charlotte off and then attack Trish from behind. Then Bring Becky out like they did.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Sasha Banks Chair Shots Appear To Connect With Back Of Becky Lynch's Head During RAW Angle*

Once again beckys fine. We would have heard immediately if she got her brain scrambled. It looks like she just got it in a glancing blow. I mean I've fallen and hit the back of my head on a solid desk when I was a kid and all it resulted in was tears. Gravity had more force than those shots lol. Sasha isn't renowned for having freakish strength. At best becky probably has a little lump.

I'd be shocked if she was concussed


----------



## hypnobitch (Jun 29, 2018)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*

Turning Sasha Banks babyface so quickly was where WWE screwed up with Banks on the main roster. Banks is a natural villain and her "Boss" antics was never ultilised until now it seems. 
WWE should allow her to be a diabolical bitch that steps on anyone to climb the ladder and keep her that way.

Same with Samoa Joe, babyface Joe does not work when Joe is king at cutting Mr nasty promo's.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*

Having someone be an evil heel after they're JUST returning and inevitably missed is a weird look. But at the same time heel Sasha's fucking awesome. No offense to Lacey fans, but I'll take heel Sasha vs Becky all day every day.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*

They knew the Raw Women's division was that shit, they begged Sasha to come back :lol

Great impact on return though, a Becky vs Sasha feud is what the Raw Women's division desperately needs.

This has potential to be good, very good.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*

So the title feuds for the next few months will consists of all 4 horsewomen since I am expecting Charlotte to be Bayley's next feud.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*

Well they handled Sasha's return/heel turn pretty much perfectly, so kudos for that. Hopefully we get an epic feud between her and Becky now. Also if Becky should lose the title to Sasha, I wouldn't mind that at all.


----------



## #BestForBusiness (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*

I loved it, actually marked out when she turned on Natalya; I was expecting her to cut some cheesy ass promo but nope!


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*

At least Becky will now have a legit competitor now (No pun intended)


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*

I had a feeling Sasha would be returning, when Becky cut her promo backstage on Raw.

It's nice to see heel Sasha back. I'm a Sasha fan, and have been since her NXT days. Her character has been boring now for quite some time before she left, so if this is Heyman's idea, in turning her heel, then he's done a good job. 

Sasha's winning the title I assume at the next PPV. Then Becky get's her rematch at HIAC, loses, and then we more than likely see heel Sasha vs babyface Bayley again at Survivor Series, just like we saw in NXT. And we see Sasha get a title run that lasts longer than around a month, as her previous Raw Women's Title wins have all lasted around a month each time.

I'm not digging the blue hair at the moment too. But I assume she could come out next week and say it's a new her.


----------



## Prescott1189 (Sep 27, 2016)

Just in time though 

Becky Lynch vs. Heel Sasha Banks is money 

Becky/Sasha - Clash of Champions 
Becky/Sasha - Rematch inside HIAC at the Hell in a Cell PPV to main event 
Sasha/Bayley - Survivor Series 
Sasha/Becky/Natalya - TLC in the 2nd Triple Threat Women's TLC match to main event


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*



Prescott1189 said:


> Just in time though
> 
> Becky Lynch vs. Heel Sasha Banks is money
> 
> ...


You think Bayley is keeping the title till Survivor series? I doubt she even keeps it past september :lol


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*

I've been hard on Sasha in the past, she overestimates what she can physically do at times and things can get ugly.

But the women's division need her. WWE haven't built any woman up since Becky rose to the top, and Sasha has enough cred and enough return buzz to instantly be a player. And when she's on, she's pretty much had nearly every woman in WWE's best match.

I like the blue hair personally, its a nice little way thats signified that she's different now.

But, its a shame that after what 2(?) years of teasing her heel turn didn't come against Bayley.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*

I'd better start hearing crowds chant this again.


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer (May 12, 2014)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*

I seriously hope though that just cause Sasha is back they dont rush to give her the title right away. Becky is RED RED HOT right now and I think her loosing the title immediately could be bad for Becky.


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

*Re: Sasha Banks Chair Shots Appear To Connect With Back Of Becky Lynch's Head During RAW Angle*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161207433177550848


----------



## BringBackTV14 (Oct 12, 2017)

*Re: Sasha Banks Chair Shots Appear To Connect With Back Of Becky Lynch's Head During RAW Angle*

just sasha being reckless as always


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Sasha Banks Chair Shots Appear To Connect With Back Of Becky Lynch's Head During RAW Angle*

All of the women are botchy why is this news


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*



Buster Baxter said:


> Great segment. Wish the crowd didn't pop for her beating up Nattie.


I guess that's kinda the double edged sword of having someone turn heel after a long hiatus. Glad to see her back, still cheered whilst doing heel things.

At any rate, I'm glad she's back on my TV screen.


----------



## BringBackTV14 (Oct 12, 2017)

*Re: Sasha Banks Chair Shots Appear To Connect With Back Of Becky Lynch's Head During RAW Angle*



45banshee said:


> To be honest with yall if we gotta point blame I actually point the blame on Becky. If Becky didnt move Sasha would have hit all back . Becky moved and at that moment Sahsa was already motioning a swing so she couldnt correct.


I'd put the blame solely on sasha, just look at where she is standing in relation to becky's body and how she is swinging. proper way would have been for her to hit becky exactly like this


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Sasha Banks Chair Shots Appear To Connect With Back Of Becky Lynch's Head During RAW Angle*



LongPig666 said:


> Cry all you want. She has a history of harming others and (nearly killing) herself.


She's injured one person and that person neck was already on death's door. All of the women botch all the fucking time. Folk just like to pretend the women they don't like are the only ones doing it.


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*

Good stuff. Hopefully the rest of the feud continues on a similar level. Looks likely to be Charlotte/Bayley and Becky/Sasha at Clash of Champions then, right? Can't wait, wonder who'll do better.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*



hypnobitch said:


> Turning Sasha Banks babyface so quickly was where WWE screwed up with Banks on the main roster. Banks is a natural villain and her "Boss" antics was never ultilised until now it seems.
> WWE should allow her to be a diabolical bitch that steps on anyone to climb the ladder and keep her that way.
> 
> Same with Samoa Joe, babyface Joe does not work when Joe is king at cutting Mr nasty promo's.


They had no choice people were popping hard for her when she first came to the main roster. She was literally getting her name chanted during other peoples matches.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*

I never see sasha heel in nxt but a lots of people said it her best persona, let's see about that.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: Sasha Banks Chair Shots Appear To Connect With Back Of Becky Lynch's Head During RAW Angle*

Lacey literally launched a chair at Becky's forehead and she's way stronger. No hate threads like that.
She biggest part of the force was clearly absorbed by the shoulder. But Sasha positioning is bad.
You also got to think that the women are much smaller than the men. That chair is bigger than Becky's back!


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Sasha Banks Chair Shots Appear To Connect With Back Of Becky Lynch's Head During RAW Angle*

Becky posting that tweet and likely making this part of the angle indicates that she's probably ok, which is good. It seems like a mistiming more than anything else but that's always going to be a risk with how many times she was hitting her with that chair and it just took the slightest head movement from Becky (who couldn't exactly see where the chair was at the time) for it to hit her in the back of the head. It's hardly an issue unique to Sasha though, it won't be the first or last time this kind of thing happens when chairs are involved.

Can we pls discuss this without it descending into petty bickering as well.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

I hope she came back being able to speak properly. That fake accent she forced was terrible.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

She fuckin creamed her with that chair. I can't remember the last time I saw a female wrestler do something like that. Well played.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

She should have came back and turned heel on Bayley instead... Sasha vs Becky should have been the women's title match at next year's WrestleMania


----------



## Irig (Mar 8, 2014)

I thought 

Red Hair meant RAW 

Blue Hair meant SmackDown 

She's moving to SmackDown

Maybe when it's on Fox!

Sent from my ASUS_X00TD using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

I didnt miss her at all. Rewarded for acting like a child and whining at home I see. Hoping Becky wins and they send Sasha back home and off my TV for good.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Bryan Jericho said:


> I didnt miss her at all. Rewarded for acting like a child and whining at home I see. Hoping Becky wins and they send Sasha back home and off my TV for good.


As much as I'm happy to see Becky finally get a credible challenger, I can't help but kinda agree with you here.

This is the equivalent to someone walking out of their job, sitting on their ass for 4 months fully paid, then coming back and getting a promotion. Pretty crazy when you think about it.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Sorry but I have to ask this: Was anyone extremely annoyed at Becky's LACK OF SELLING 10 GOT DAMN CHAIR SHOTS? Meaning she was like still on her knees about to get up by the like 8th chair shot. I thought it was a little ridiculous and _almost _ruined a great heel turn.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

My title keeps on changing since last night


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Bryan Jericho said:


> I didnt miss her at all. Rewarded for acting like a child and whining at home I see. Hoping Becky wins and they send Sasha back home and off my TV for good.


Or maybe they said “wow, we need Sasha she’s a great performer so let’s try to make her happy”.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

How long before she starts whining on social media again and wants out?


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

BringBackTV14 said:


> I'd put the blame solely on sasha, just look at where she is standing in relation to becky's body and how she is swinging. proper way would have been for her to hit becky exactly like this


Sasha would have if Becky had stayed down on her stomach. It was bad timing. The moment Becky was getting on her hands and knees was also the moment Sasha was just started bringing down the chair.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

sAsHa BAnKs tO AeW


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

45banshee said:


> Sasha would have if Becky had stayed down on her stomach. It was bad timing. The moment Becky was getting on her hands and knees was also the moment Sasha was just started bringing down the chair.


Honestly, I think both were to blame somewhat. 

Becky looked up for whatever reason. She shouldn't have so she gets a little amount of blame for that.

Sasha has the most blame because she was delivering the chair shots when she was out of position and didn't stop or adjust when Becky raised her head..


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Eh it is what it is at this point. Other than Charlotte or Ronda if she returns, they should be avoiding chair shots in general with the women. 

What I liked on second watch about this turn in general is the way she walked down aisle all face like and smiling giving a girl her glasses, pretending to get a mic and then wham! Kinda awesome. Also liked the general psychology in the way she kept attacking Natties injured arm. Friggin brutal.


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

This should have been the feud going into Summerslam. All of Becky's opponents since Wrestlemania haven't felt like proper competition, but Sasha is definitely up there are someone who could give Becky a run for her money.


----------



## Bobholly39 (Jan 24, 2010)

This is finally going to be a strong challenger to Becky. About damn time.

Becky/Ronda great. Becky/Asuka great. Becky/Charlotte great. Ronda is gone - Charlotte is done to death, they aren't doing Asuka...this was the only other option.

Excited to see where it goes. I hope they do some great work together


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: Heel Sasha Banks is Back*



Empress said:


> Sasha didn't hold back.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161101438325534720


Probably a good idea not to lift your head towards someone that is repeatedly swinging a steel chair at you.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

I do not want to see even the slightest complain from her. She lost that right when she decided to come back.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

now lets see if Sasha can actually cut a promo now that she's a heel. Should be a solid feud.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Sasha Banks Chair Shots Appear To Connect With Back Of Becky Lynch's Head During RAW Angle*

Becky could simply be advancing the storyline with Sasha. Or she could be trying to do to Sasha what she did to Nia. If you look at the comments you'll see people blaming Sasha and calling her reckless. The ladies are different than the guys -- they'll do whatever they can to maintain their spots. 

I'll say this: they will legitimately hate each other during this feud. This rivalry will get very personal. That makes for better entertainment for the fans. Let's just hope both ladies know where to draw the line -- same goes for the two passionate fan bases.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

All I know is that last time I was this excited for a feud with one of my favorites was Dean vs. Seth last year when Dean finally turned heel.

:mj2

Please don't break my heart again like that.


----------



## laurelhenessy (Jul 22, 2018)

They had Sasha return since no one seems to be able to carry Becky to a 4-star match in 2019.

They want Charlotte to rest for now, as she might likely get injured if she continues to carry Becky, the way she did in 2018.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

This has become the best feud in the WWE already. Lets go.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

*Lesson to entire roster.*

Whine, complain, cause backstage/locker room dissension .. then drop the ball and leave. Go on vacation for several months. Put creative in a bind because of your absence. Cause turmoil on twitter. Hint going to competing wrestling promotions. Have you're spouse crap on the current roster and management.

You will get rewarded with a title shot and major storyline.



EC3, you are doing it all wrong sir. You're not supposed to show up everyday at work and do everything creative tells you to do.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

Zappers said:


> *Lesson to entire roster.*
> 
> Whine, complain, cause backstage/locker room dissension .. then drop the ball and leave. Go on vacation for several months. Put creative in a bind because of your absence. Cause turmoil on twitter. Hint going to competing wrestling promotions. Have you're spouse crap on the current roster and management.
> 
> ...


I think it depends on who does it...
It worked out well for Sasha. Not so much for Luke Harper..


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Sasha Banks Chair Shots Appear To Connect With Back Of Becky Lynch's Head During RAW Angle*



RapShepard said:


> She's injured one person and that person neck was already on death's door. All of the women botch all the fucking time. Folk just like to pretend the women they don't like are the only ones doing it.


She broke Alexa's nose as well. It's definitely not just Paige.

And as much as a new heel challenger was needed, the shine faded quickly when Botcha Banks started doing what she does best and botching. Hopefully they make it out of this feud healthy... 

I did not miss her one bit.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> All I know is that last time I was this excited for a feud with one of my favorites was Dean vs. Seth last year when Dean finally turned heel.
> 
> :mj2
> 
> Please don't break my heart again like that.


Let's hope Sasha doesn't start rambling about germs and decides to wear a Bane mask.


----------



## cai1981 (Oct 2, 2016)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Damn that one chair shot did get Becky in the head. That's probably why Becky kicked her out of frustration.


It was the slap when she picked her head up and was talking smack. Becky kicked her after that.

[/QUOTE]
Becky got programs with Lacey Evans and Natalya over. Come back to me when Sasha does the same.[/QUOTE]

You can't be serious!!!!! Becky was the hottest thing in all of wrestling from Summerslam last year until the botched build up to the Wrestlemania Triple Threat. She has been cold ever since. The Lacey feud was terrible as it was rushed without Lacey building any credibility and Nattie has not had a relevant moment in her entire WWE career outside of Total Divas.

Sasha has had relevant feuds with Bayley in NXT, her feud with Alexa Bliss was good until they did the whole "can't keep a title" thing again making her drop the belt quickly and her feud with Charlotte was top notch.


What feud has Becky had that did not involve Charlotte that were relevant? And don't give me that she main evented Wrestlemania because Ronda Rousey is the only reason why that match went on last! Other than Ronda returning or another chapter to the never ending Charlotte feud, Sasha was the only person that could make Becky's run relevant again. Becky has proven she can't cut it at the top without a dance partner that can bring the heat.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

You botched quoting me. Were the crowd invested in Becky's feuds with Lacey and Natalya? Yes they were. Did Becky stay very over despite HORRIFIC mishandling of her character for months before and after Mania, yes she did. Did you see the crowd for Bayley vs. Ember on Sunday? Would you ever see a crowd like that for a Becky match, no you wouldn't. So save it with the "Becky has proven she can't cut it at the top without a dance partner that can bring the heat" nonsense. Put Charlotte Flair and Sasha Banks in feuds with Lacey Evans and Natalya & I *guarantee* they generate far less interest than Becky's feuds with them did.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Becky managed to make a feud with freaking Nattie semi-interesting. Now imagine how awesome it could get with a proper foe.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Nia Jax is giggling at that chair shot. 

Is it true Nia is not on a good relationship with both Becky and Sasha or am I getting worked?


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

45banshee said:


> Nia Jax is giggling at that chair shot.
> 
> Is it true Nia is not on a good relationship with both Becky and Sasha or am I getting worked?


Becky and Nia reportedly have legit beef. Sasha has beef with Alexa who is friends with Nia, not sure if they have any problems with each other.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Becky and Nia reportedly have legit beef. Sasha has beef with Alexa who is friends with Nia, not sure if they have any problems with each other.


I remember hearing Nia walked out one night cause she didnt want to do something with Sasha.

What Becky and Nia have problems with I dont know. I just know Nia was coming hard at Becky when she had no reason to calling her a stinky ginger who tanks ratings lol elementary insults


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Sasha Banks Chair Shots Appear To Connect With Back Of Becky Lynch's Head During RAW Angle*



Kabraxal said:


> She broke Alexa's nose as well. It's definitely not just Paige.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So 2 injuries 1 being almost inevitable and she's a menace I guess. And they all Botch all the damn time pretending she's special in that regard is silly


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> You botched quoting me. Were the crowd invested in Becky's feuds with Lacey and Natalya? Yes they were. Did Becky stay very over despite HORRIFIC mishandling of her character for months before and after Mania, yes she did. Did you see the crowd for Bayley vs. Ember on Sunday? Would you ever see a crowd like that for a Becky match, no you wouldn't. So save it with the "Becky has proven she can't cut it at the top without a dance partner that can bring the heat" nonsense. Put Charlotte Flair and Sasha Banks in feuds with Lacey Evans and Natalya & I *guarantee* they generate far less interest than Becky's feuds with them did.


I agree...It is a pretty simple formula...Whenever either Charlotte, Sasha, Becky, Bayley, Asuka and maybe Ronda have matches with each other on the main roster, it ends up being good to great. The second you add anybody else to that mix, the match never reaches that level. The second you put one of them against women like Lacey, Alexa, Carmella, Naomi, natalya, Nia etc etc etc. the match just isn't going to be that great. 

Just take Charlotte for an example. Here are all of her great main roster matches:

vs. Becky Lynch
Vs. becky lynch & Charlotte
vs. Becky Lynch & Asuka
vs. Becky Lynch & Sasha Banks & Bayley
vs. Sasha Banks
vs. Ronda Rousey
vs. Asuka
vs. Sasha Banks

Nobody, not even Charlotte, can pull great matches out of women outside of that little group because they are great wrestlers and nobody else is. So to criticize becky for not being able to pull greatness out of Lacey Evans is a ridiculous criticism. I can almost guarantee that Becky vs. Sasha will be a great match if they actually give them time to do it.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

45banshee said:


> I remember hearing Nia walked out one night cause she didnt want to do something with Sasha.
> 
> What Becky and Nia have problems with I dont know. I just know Nia was coming hard at Becky when she had no reason to calling her a stinky ginger who tanks ratings lol elementary insults


Sasha has a bit of a reputation for being hard to work with, and Nia seems like someone who isn't hard to piss off, so I could see them clashing for sure. 

I think the Becky/Nia thing stems from the punch last year and Becky not dissuading her fans from harassing Nia online about it.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Sasha Banks Chair Shots Appear To Connect With Back Of Becky Lynch's Head During RAW Angle*



RapShepard said:


> So 2 injuries 1 being almost inevitable and she's a menace I guess. And they all Botch all the damn time pretending she's special in that regard is silly


I actually forgot she hurt Emma too. So that's three. And they all might botch time to time... but Botcha Banks does it every match and many times it looks like it might hurt or kill her or her opponent. She is not that safe of a worker.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Really???

Are you guys still on that Paige thing

Paige said it wasn't her fault, Paige thought her neck was strong, She called the Spot

Her neck gave out


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Paige even said her neck was fucked already and her doctors warned her that there were no guarantees if she tried to come back. The simple fact is, if it hadn't been Sasha that night, it'd have been someone else some other night it was inevitable. So even Paige doesn't blame her for that, which is the end of it as far as I'm concerned.

Also Sasha and Becky already had a great match against each other at Takeover: Unstoppable.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Paige hit wasnt even a botch she hit her mark but dont let that distract from your narrative


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

They finally found a way to force me to watch Becky, huh? This bitch better not drag Sasha down to her Becky 2 Star mediocrity.


----------



## laurelhenessy (Jul 22, 2018)

The ridiculous excuses Becky fans come up with to diminish Sasha Banks and other 4/5-star wrestlers are laughable.

Fact remains that Becky's isn't in Sasha, Charlotte, Bayley - and even Asuka's league. Asuka, Kairi and Io - arguably the three best in the roster - know this. When asked who they want to face - they either say Sasha or Charlotte. If you want a talking match then you choose Becky. Give her like a Moment of Becks segment where she can do what she does best, although fans will surely tune out because it's hard to understand what she's saying.

Even Emma had a 4-star match with Asuka. Becky always needs to be carried. Becky is only relevant when she's facing Charlotte. Without Charlotte as her foil, Becky is just... nothing.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Good to see her back. I'm somewhat upset that I was at the Blue Jays game next door instead(but they dropped 19 on the Rangers so it's not too big of a wound). Her actions as a person aside she is a very talented woman and is something and someone that the women's division needs. 

I've had a tough time getting up for Lynch feuds for the last several months I wasn't entirely invested in the feud leading up to Mania and I like all three women involved, her feud with Charlotte drag too long and her Asuka was strange and unnecessary especially when they decided to hotshot the title onto Charlotte and the less said about everything she's done since Mania the better. There was just something about last night that worked and I'm already kinda stoked for it. 

I know she's a "heel" but the crowd loved her last night even when she was thrashing Becky.



Asuka842 said:


> Paige even said her neck was fucked already and her doctors warned her that there were no guarantees if she tried to come back. The simple fact is, if it hadn't been Sasha that night, it'd have been someone else some other night it was inevitable. So even Paige doesn't blame her for that, which is the end of it as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> Also Sasha and Becky already had a great match against each other at Takeover: Unstoppable.


Still Becky's best match in WWE IMO. Doesn't even crack Sasha's top five.

As for the Paige incident, there will always be people who bring it up regardless of what anyone says because they have an issue with Banks either as a person, a talent or both. It's best not to worry about the people who use those sorts of things as ammunition.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

merged


----------



## Arktik (Mar 21, 2007)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> They finally found a way to force me to watch Becky, huh? This bitch better not drag Sasha down to her Becky 2 Star mediocrity.


Sasha and Becky put on a hell of match at a Takeover in 2015.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

The Sasha/Becky Stan wars have already begun. :maury

This is going to be unbearable.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> They finally found a way to force me to watch Becky, huh? This bitch better not drag Sasha down to her Becky 2 Star mediocrity.


I'm guessing you didn't see Becky/Nattie because it involves Becky and Natalya? :lol 

Yeah, as if Sasha pulled anything more than *** since her FCA match with Charlotte 3 years ago..



WINNING said:


> The Sasha/Becky Stan wars have already begun. :maury
> 
> *This is going to be unbearable*.


nah it's gona be fun. I'm 100% team Becky, but if heading into COC Sasha is as hot as Becky was last year heading into HIAC (or even close to that level), she should win.


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

The Definition of Technician said:


> I'm guessing you didn't see Becky/Nattie because it involves Becky and Natalya? :lol
> 
> Yeah, as if Sasha pulled anything more than *** since her FCA match with Charlotte 3 years ago..


Sasha vs Ronda was at least 4 stars and it was this year.

And that was Sasha's only 1-1 title match since 2017. give her half the chances Becky has got this past year and she would be having 4 star matches left and right.


----------



## Arktik (Mar 21, 2007)

The Definition of Technician said:


> I'm guessing you didn't see Becky/Nattie because it involves Becky and Natalya? :lol
> 
> Yeah, as if Sasha pulled anything more than *** since her FCA match with Charlotte 3 years ago..


She has had 8 *** or higher matches from Meltzer since that time and that is without getting basically any featured matches. She has only had one singles PPV match in the past two years against Ronda Rousey which was rated *** 3/4, so you are just full of shit.


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Arktik said:


> She has had 8 *** or higher matches from Meltzer since that time and that is without getting basically any featured matches. She has only had one singles PPV match in the past two years against Ronda Rousey which was rated *** 3/4, so you are just full of shit.


Yeah only 1 title match since 2017 that's insane. and it was a great match to no one's surprise. she even delivered great at that nothing tag match at evolution.

And She STILL has the second most 4 star matches for the women after Charlotte. and she hasn't been relevant in years if that's not talent I don't know what is.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Arktik said:


> She has had 8 *** or higher matches from Meltzer since that time and that is without getting basically any featured matches. She has only had one singles PPV match in the past two years against Ronda Rousey which was rated *** 3/4, so you are just full of shit.


My bad I Should have precised, *single *matches. How many since then? and please Don't give me Meltzer BS. Give me your perception/ general reviews from different sites AND Meltzer if you want. I have Asuka vs Sasha from RAW as well close to ***1/4-***1/2 and you don't see it rated on Meltzer's retarded system. 

how many of those 8 matches were single matches dude? I'm guessing besides the Ronda match, there's probably the first Alexa match in there. 



sara sad said:


> Sasha vs Ronda was at least 4 stars and it was this year.
> 
> And that was Sasha's only 1-1 title match since 2017. *give her half the chances Becky has got this past year and she would be having 4 star matches left and right.*


:lmao I love this argument and it feels very nostalgic.

But No, I will not give you this to be honest. I forgot about Ronda/Sasha though, yeah that was a great match, ***3/4-****. I thought Asuka/Becky was slightly better, most wrestling review sites also did (by a small margin), but it's not worth it to be debating match qualities if the difference is that small cause we'll never agree. 

Give Sasha half the opportunities Becky got? As if Becky didn't deliver?

Like Becky vs Charlotte LWS which was almost 5 stars? Asuka vs Charlotte vs Becky which was just as good? Asuka vs Becky Rumble which was another 4 star match? 

and How about THOSE OPPORTUNITIES Becky got to have great matches after that time period? like 2 month where she had to walk around with crutches? yeah great chances right? how about the fact she had to carry Lacey Evans in 3 PPV matches in a row... Do you really believe Sasha was gona get ****** against Lacey? are you serious? like Charlotte did? Becky did against Lacey much better than what Charlotte or Asuka did against Carmella a year prior. 

Becky vs Natalya was also a strong ***3/4 caliber match, many calling it the best of Nattie's career, and it was definitely her best one on the main roster (her only other 2 matches I would ever watch again are vs Charlotte in NXT and vs Del Rey in SHIMMER).

Sasha and Alicia Fox had actually a feud in 2017 and then went *10+min* on a Pre-show PPV that was a **** "borefest".

The fact is some people like to pretend that Becky is the weak one in the 4 HW is a false narrative when at one point all people could say "Becky can only wrestle but doesn't have a character".. what a change of perspective.. now it's like the other 3 are 8+ while Becky is like a 6.. when they are all VERY CLEARLY in the same league as each other. 

Sasha's best matches are all still in NXT where they practice the matches a lot. I used to wish for Becky to have stayed in NXT and gotten the many 1 on 1 big match TO matches like the other 3 (She had 1 match compared to at least 4+ for the others) did which gave them the perception to be better for the longest time. Not anymore of course since she started slapping heads last year and taking the opportunities and nailing them.


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

The Definition of Technician said:


> My bad I Should have precised, *single *matches. How many since then? and please Don't give me Meltzer BS. Give me your perception/ general reviews from different sites AND Meltzer if you want. I have Asuka vs Sasha from RAW as well close to ***1/4-***1/2 and you don't see it rated on Meltzer's retarded system.
> 
> how many of those 8 matches were single matches dude? I'm guessing besides the Ronda match, there's probably the first Alexa match in there.
> 
> ...


I never said Becky didn't have great matches. I just said Sasha didn't have A SINGLE title match from 2017 till RR 2019 and she had a great match you saying she didn't have a great match since 2016 was not only false but it didn't take into considertion how she didn't have ANY opportunities to do so. 

Sasha even had really good matches with Nia if you want to bring up non title feud.

I don't think Sasha would have a 4 star match with Lacey but give her someone like Natalya and I'm sure she can have an even better match then Becky. she's been given so little chances yet always brings it so I have no reason to doubt it.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

sara sad said:


> I never said Becky didn't have great matches. I just said Sasha didn't have A SINGLE title match from 2017 till RR 2019 and she had a great match.
> 
> Sasha even had really good matches with Nia if you want to bring up non title feud.
> 
> I don't thing Sasha would have a 4 star match with Lacey but give her someone like Natalya and I'm sure she can have an even better match then Becky. she's been given so little chances yet always brings it so I have no reason to doubt it.


Sure, but when You also said she'd be having **** matches "left and right".. it's a bit far fetched if I take 2 months away for injury angle and 3 months for Lacey.. 

Yeah Nia vs Sasha alright as well. Their first couple of matches sucked but they developed their chemistry well eventually and had some nice showing like in the gauntlet. 

Hopefully, we can get Sasha vs Nattie in a #1 contender match, give them some time and let's see how they do. There is always chemistry when two fight. Becky vs Charlotte eventually became the best match of both their career, not Sasha vs Charlotte. 

Really the point I'm trying to make is more directed toward this ridiculous notion that Becky haters have been spreading for years (and it's only catching to small minority who barely watch the product I guess) that she's a 6/10 when the other 3 HW are an 8+/10 using stupid arguments "Becky needs to be carried"... and if that's the case then any match supposedly featuring Sasha or Charlotte vs someone else should be VASTLY superior to any match of Becky vs someone..which is CLEARLY not the freaking case. For example Asuka vs Becky = Charlotte vs Asuka > Sasha Asuka.


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Sure, but when You also said she'd be having **** matches "left and right".. it's a bit far fetched if I take 2 months away for injury angle and 3 months for Lacey..
> 
> Yeah Nia vs Sasha alright as well. Their first couple of matches sucked but they developed their chemistry well eventually and had some nice showing like in the gauntlet.
> 
> ...


Well Sasha vs Asuka only had a TV match never any important title matches like like Both Charlotte and Becky. so I can't agree with that until we see it. 

I do think Becky is really good in the ring. but TO ME I think all other four horsewomen are stronger in that regard then her. which is obviously not bad they all are elite talent. but everyone has their strengths hers are primarily her charisma and Mic skills in my opinion (for the record I do think Becky is better then Bayley overall though as a talent but I'm talking about wrestling strictly here)

Sasha in my opinion is the best at adapting to everyone's styles and bringing good matches out of green talent (Bayley is good at that too)


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

sara sad said:


> Well Sasha vs Asuka only had a TV match never any important title matches like like Both Charlotte and Becky. so I can't agree with that until we see it.


I do agree with you. When I was telling people back in 2017 that Becky didn't have any real opportunities like Bayley/Charlotte/Sasha though, everyone was saying differently, they thought many of her random throwaway matches (like the Asuka vs Sasha here), or her matches with green ass Alexa were " opportunities" and she failed, despite delivering a bunch of *** performance during that time period (just like Sasha). Everyone was too busy praising the other 3 HW for having great matches with each other (and not always, there some very mediocre matches in there as well). 

By that point in time, Becky's legitimate only two opportunities were WM 32 (Match MVP btw) and Sasha vs Becky in NXT. And both matches were awesome. By then, Sasha had her Takeover matches and her long hot potato feud with Charlotte. Becky and Bayley still haven't had a proper feud and match as well, and their match back post-WM showed some great chemistry. I'm sure to some it would be far fetched to imagine Bayley/Becky being as good as Bayley/Sasha or Charlotte/Bayley, but hey, WE STILL DON'T KNOW, cause they haven't been given the opportunity.

I could act like a hater now (and how many people still do) and pretend "ARE YOU SERIOUS? IN 3 YEARS ONLY 1 GREAT MATCH.., IF SASHA IS SO GREAT WHY DIDN'T SHE HAVE A **** MATCH WITH ALICIA FOX DESPITE GETTING 10+MIN ON PPV". " IF SASHA IS SO GREAT THEN EVEN THE ASUKA MATCH SHOULD HAVE BEEN ****".
This is the type of crap I heard and still hear ^^



> I do think Becky is really good in the ring. but TO ME I think all other four horsewomen are stronger in that regard then her. which is obviously not bad they all are elite talent. but everyone has their strengths hers are primarily her charisma and Mic skills in my opinion (for the record I do think Becky is better then Bayley overall though as a talent but I'm talking about wrestling strictly here)
> 
> Sasha is the best at adapting to everyone's styles and bringing good matches out of green talent (Bayley is good at that too)


Sasha is a great bumper and can make her opponent look good. I can why people think "she's the best": hard-hitting style, great bumper, can mat wrestle when she needs to and very creative. TO ME, Becky and Bayley are slightly better Sasha and Charlotte in terms of wrestling as I enjoy their style more and they are more solid. Charlotte and Sasha are more creative and take bigger risks.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> I'm guessing you didn't see Becky/Nattie because it involves Becky and Natalya? :lol
> 
> Yeah, as if Sasha pulled anything more than *** since her FCA match with Charlotte 3 years ago..
> 
> ...


Didn't even consider watching it, if everyone agreed that was the best match in wrestling history I still wouldn't watch it. The only way that matchup could've been more repulsive to me is if it was a triple threat with Nikki Cross added.

I know it gets under your skin that I think Becky is awful but I wasn't trying to start a mark war.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

MOB with sasha as a guest next week?


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Didn't even consider watching it, if everyone agreed that was the best match in wrestling history I still wouldn't watch it. The only way that matchup could've been more repulsive to me is if it was a triple threat with Nikki Cross added.
> 
> *I know it gets under your skin that I think Becky is awful but I wasn't trying to start a mark war.*


Not really. It's always the same few people that haven't changed their tune in years. I'm sure I've seen you call Becky the best in the ring but lacking in other areas and then changed your tune to Becky is awful in the ring when she actually did some great character and promo work. You're usually very objective, so It's not like it gets under my skin, but more like "Why does he seem very objective and reasonable except when it comes to Becky?" 

I mean, you can't keep calling her "Becky 2 stars" if you don't watch her be Becky 3 star or Becky 4 star.. and at the very least you should be excited for the feud instead of complaining that "you have to watch this bitch Becky now". 

And Mark wars from time to time are fun. At least to anyone reading they'll see both sides.


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> MOB with sasha as a guest next week?


You really want Alexa and Sasha in the same segment? lol let's not start WW3


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> MOB with sasha as a guest next week?


Yeah....no thanks.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Not really. It's always the same few people that haven't changed their tune in years. I'm sure I've seen you call Becky the best in the ring but lacking in other areas and then changed your tune to Becky is awful in the ring when she actually did some great character and promo work. You're usually very objective, so It's not like it gets under my skin, but more like "Why does he seem very objective and reasonable except when it comes to Becky?"
> 
> I mean, you can't keep calling her "Becky 2 stars" if you don't watch her be Becky 3 star or Becky 4 star.. and at the very least you should be excited for the feud instead of complaining that "you have to watch this bitch Becky now".
> 
> And Mark wars from time to time are fun. At least to anyone reading they'll see both sides.


I've never called Becky best in-ring, at most I might have called her best technical wrestler but as you know, I don't give a shit about technical wrestling.

And it's not that I don't watch any of her matches, I watched the triple threat at TLC, her vs Charlotte at Evolution, vs Asuka at Rumble and all of her matches against Lacey. To be fair, I liked some of those matches but it was always despite Becky not because of her, I think any of them would've been elevated with Sasha, Bayley, Ember, Kairi, Ruby, Mickie, Io, Candice, etc. in her place.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> MOB with sasha as a guest next week?


Jesus Christ, this is actually going to happen isn't it? I literally can't think of a worse way of capitalizing on momentum than that clown show.

Every single MOB comes across way less serious than it should thanks to the awful pink diva set on the stage. 

If they want her to talk she needs to be face to face with Becky right in the middle of the ring.


----------



## WindPhoenix (Aug 24, 2018)

Strategize said:


> Jesus Christ, this is actually going to happen isn't it? I literally can't think of a worse way of capitalizing on momentum than that clown show.
> 
> Every single MOB comes across way less serious than it should thanks to the awful pink diva set on the stage.
> 
> If they want her to talk she needs to be face to face with Becky right in the middle of the ring.


Another note: Becky and Seth aren't advertised for next week's raw.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

WindPhoenix said:


> Another note: Becky and Seth aren't advertised for next week's raw.


Yes they are. But not the week after.


----------



## WindPhoenix (Aug 24, 2018)

Strategize said:


> Yes they are. But not the week after.


I got it confused, but yeah why do they do these heated rivalries on Moment of Bliss is beyond me. It never comes off good.

It works so much better for comedy.

This will likely lead to a match and Becky will team with fucking Natalya.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Strategize said:


> Jesus Christ, this is actually going to happen isn't it? I literally can't think of a worse way of capitalizing on momentum than that clown show.
> 
> Every single MOB comes across way less serious than it should thanks to the awful pink diva set on the stage.


I'm dreading it already, no doubt they do it next week because of course Alexa just _has_ to get involved.

She's honestly poison for the division.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Yeah if banks appears on moment of bliss she needs to destroy her. Also on topic banks has not had a great match for me for ages other then Ronda but she has been doing fuck all. It is same reasons becky had no great matches for ages. 

Both will put on a great match at COC. I would have sasha win by cheating and have a few months at the top before becky wins it back in time for mania to face ronda. Also have sasha defend it more then once so she does not look like a paper champion


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

I'd laugh if it came out this was the plan all along and she'd just requested time off after Wrestlemania and didn't plan going any where lol


----------



## WindPhoenix (Aug 24, 2018)

reyfan said:


> I'd laugh if it came out this was the plan all along and she'd just requested time off after Wrestlemania and didn't plan going any where lol


Given her schedule in 2016-17 I wouldn't have been shocked.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> MOB with sasha as a guest next week?


This would irritate the hell out of me. Problem is I see WWE doing this bullshit. Alexa doesn't need to be involved and it would water down her return significantly. Just give Sasha a damn mic and let her go out there solo and drop a pipebomb. Easy. There's no way they can fuck this up.


----------



## laurelhenessy (Jul 22, 2018)

Whether you hate Charlotte, Becky or Sasha, it's funny that almost everyone is united in the idea that Alexa should NOT get involved.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

laurelhenessy said:


> Whether you hate Charlotte, Becky or Sasha, it's funny that almost everyone is united in the idea that Alexa should NOT get involved.


LOL indeed it is. 
Go let her defend her tag team belt if they want to force her down her throat. She is def not needed here.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Hephaesteus said:


> LOL indeed it is.
> Go let her defend her tag team belt if they want to force her down her throat. She is def not needed here.


Even as a Bliss fan, she doesn't need to be involved. She has belts to defend and a tag division to fix. As for Becky... I'm just praying she isn't killed by the botch machine before this feud is over.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Alexa drags down every feud that she's shoved into these days, keep her away from this one. Use Miz TV instead or something.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Asuka842 said:


> Alexa drags down every feud that she's shoved into these days, keep her away from this one.


That's one of my issues with Alexa, she doesn't elevates anything she is ever involved with. Not in talking segments and certainly not in the ring. Not to mention that her booking is toxic, what with making all her opponents act like fools and having this 5 feet tall heel dominating during matches. She is a good talker I'l give her that but she just lacks when it comes to making anything feel like a big deal.

I expect them to get her involved anyway via a Moment of Bliss segment because, of course.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Why would you that for Sasha? Why would you want that for Alexa? They dont like each other.

What Bayley and Alexa did that one time on MOB. If Sasha is in that spot she could turn it into a legit shoot


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> *That's one of my issues with Alexa, she doesn't elevates anything she is ever involved with.* Not in talking segments and certainly not in the ring. Not to mention that her booking is toxic, what with making all her opponents act like fools and having this 5 feet tall heel dominating during matches. She is a good talker I'l give her that but she just lacks when it comes to making anything feel like a big deal.
> 
> I expect them to get her involved anyway via a Moment of Bliss segment because, of course.


Asuka & Kairi being the latest victims of this sadly.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Asuka842 said:


> Asuka & Kairi being the latest victims of this sadly.


They are victims of being a shit team... even Paige couldn't elevate them. 

Also for all this "she can't elevate talk": sure seems Nikki has been elevated since she started working with her. Went from hardly on to on every week and now a champion. Hell, let's talk about the tag belts.... you know, the thing Sasha failed to elevate in any way not too long ago?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Kabraxal said:


> They are victims of being a shit team... even Paige couldn't elevate them.
> 
> Also for all this "she can't elevate talk": sure seems Nikki has been elevated since she started working with her. Went from hardly on to on every week and now a champion. Hell, let's talk about the tag belts.... you know, the thing Sasha failed to elevate in any way not too long ago?


Nikki's now in Mickey's position of being a lackey. Great elevation.
As for the tag team belts, really? Are you gonna sit there and try to pretend that two title defenses was enough time to elevate anything? Cuz Im pretty sure your girl hasn't done it either with the same amount of defenses.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Hephaesteus said:


> Nikki's now in Mickey's position of being a lackey. Great elevation.
> As for the tag team belts, really? Are you gonna sit there and try to pretend that two title defenses was enough time to elevate anything? Cuz Im pretty sure your girl hasn't done it either with the same amount of defenses.


So, going from not on TV to one of the few compelling segments on weekly TV is not being elevated to you? And the tag titles actually being defended is a good thing. I don't blame the Iiconics since they tried with the TV time they got, but the first two reigns of those belts did nothing for them. 

Does it bother you that much that Alexa has outshone Banks in the tag division in such a short period?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Kabraxal said:


> So, going from not on TV to one of the few compelling segments on weekly TV is not being elevated to you? And the tag titles actually being defended is a good thing. I don't blame the Iiconics since they tried with the TV time they got, but the first two reigns of those belts did nothing for them.
> 
> Does it bother you that much that Alexa has outshone Banks in the tag division in such a short period?


Compelling:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

Keep bragging about your girls kayfabe accomplishments cuz you know that's all she's got. Well that and she looks really pretty and if screenshots in just the right position, im sure she provides with plenty of spank bank material.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Hephaesteus said:


> Compelling:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> Keep bragging about your girls kayfabe accomplishments cuz you know that's all she's got. Well that and she looks really pretty and if screenshots in just the right position, im sure she provides with plenty of spank bank material.


So, you can't retort with rational points and instead default to juvenile insults?

Guess Sasha's fall from grace and failures on the main roster have really unhinged her fanbase.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Kabraxal said:


> So, you can't retort with rational points and instead default to juvenile insults?
> 
> Guess Sasha's fall from grace and failures on the main roster have really unhinged her fanbase.


Like I said you got nothing, so I'll give you nothing. If your only defense is kayfabe shit and stuff you pulled out of your ass than you're not providing a rational argument.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Hephaesteus said:


> Like I said you got nothing, so I'll give you nothing. If your only defense is kayfabe shit and stuff you pulled out of your ass than you're not providing a rational argument.


Except the only one providing nothing is you. I gave rational points and you return with unabashed stanning for the "Boss". It must really bother you that Bliss has had the better main roster run.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Kabraxal said:


> Except the only one providing nothing is you. I gave rational points and you return with unabashed stanning for the "Boss". It must really bother you that Bliss has had the better main roster run.


Still leaning on that whole "kayfabe" thing? :laugh: Like I said, nothing.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Hephaesteus said:


> Still leaning on that whole "kayfabe" thing? :laugh: Like I said, nothing.


And what are you leaning on? The multiple injuries Banks has caused? The botches in every match? The failed feud with Charlotte that did more damage to that championship than anything else? Being outshone in the EC match by her fan's arch nemesis? Banks' "lovely" attitude outside the ring? 

I get it, you have absolutely nothing to hang your hat on with Banks, kayfabe or not, since her call up to the main roster and have to lash out at the wrestlers that have eclipsed her the past few years. It'll be okay, maybe this run will be different (probably not, sorry).


----------



## Whacker (Feb 7, 2015)

A few thoughts on this:

*Lets not assume WWE is even gonna do anything with this. We were on a certain collision course for Sasha vs Bayley and that vanished without warning. I could also see one of the blondes getting thrown into this right away. Lots of ways Vince could fumble this. 

*I wouldn’t rush this. I wouldn’t have Becky and Sasha in the ring together for at least two months. I’d have Sasha go through a number one contender match at the next PPV. Too bad I think the next PPV is Clash. Maybe give Natty a rematch to buy time. 

*I wouldn’t put Sasha on the mic. She can do it, but she’s been gone for months. Don’t give up that silence. Straight actions only. Let everyone keep wondering. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Kabraxal said:


> And what are you leaning on? The multiple injuries Banks has caused? The botches in every match? The failed feud with Charlotte that did more damage to that championship than anything else? Being outshone in the EC match by her fan's arch nemesis? Banks' "lovely" attitude outside the ring?
> 
> I get it, you have absolutely nothing to hang your hat on with Banks, kayfabe or not, since her call up to the main roster and have to lash out at the wrestlers that have eclipsed her the past few years. It'll be okay, maybe this run will be different (probably not, sorry).


Multiple injuries? Oh you mean the Paige thing caused by a spot that she called. Wasn't even a botch so I don't know why y'all keep bringing that up but ok. Oh you mean when she broke Alexa's nose. Not really an injury, but ok. 
Botches occur in every divas match yet the only time that people bitch is when Sasha does them. Sure.
The failed feud with Charlotte in which they main evented two separate PPVS now damaged the championship? First time ever by any woman. Really? Speaking of which, how many ppvs has your girl main evented? 
Yea so outshone that the whole storyline in EC revolved around her and her betrayal of Bayley was the most talked about thing coming out of that match, but try again. 
Her attitude outside of the ring means nothing to me, and considering you're a warrior fan, shouldn't mean anything to you either.

Was that your best shot ? Come on I know you can do better than that.



Whacker said:


> A few thoughts on this:
> 
> *Lets not assume WWE is even gonna do anything with this. We were on a certain collision course for Sasha vs Bayley and that vanished without warning. I could also see one of the blondes getting thrown into this right away. Lots of ways Vince could fumble this.
> 
> ...


You don't have Sasha beat down Becky with a chair that viciously and not have Becky answer. They not going to a counselor this time.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Hephaesteus said:


> Multiple injuries? Oh you mean the Paige thing caused by a spot that she called. Wasn't even a botch so I don't know why y'all keep bringing that up but ok. Oh you mean when she broke Alexa's nose. Not really an injury, but ok.
> Botches occur in every divas match yet the only time that people bitch is when Sasha does them. Sure.
> The failed feud with Charlotte in which they main evented two separate PPVS now damaged the championship? First time ever by any woman. Really? Speaking of which, how many ppvs has your girl main evented?
> Yea so outshone that the whole storyline in EC revolved around her and her betrayal of Bayley was the most talked about thing coming out of that match, but try again.
> ...


A broken nose isn't an injury? What? Also you forgot Emma.

A feud that hot potatoed the championship and made Banks out as a fluke and started the jokes about Flair's reigns being gifted to her to match her father? That feud? Yeah, that is pretty much regarded as a failed feud. 

Who still talks about the "betrayal"? The only things I see people talk about are the twisted Bliss and the post match promo. 

And main eventing PPVs is a measure of anything but kayfabe championship runs with successful defenses is not? Huh, you sure have some weird and arbitrary rules. 

You were talking about non kayfabe shit... so obviously her attitude must be brought into play at some point. And are you really going to compare Banks to Warrior? You think Banks is really on the level of one of the most impactful and memorable figures in wrestling history? Warrior was a bit of an ass in real life. That is a ding... just like it's a ding for CM Punk. You know what those two had to offset it? A fucking legacy of moments and matches. Banks has what..... Takeover Brooklyn? Wooooooow.

You really are reaching to defend Sasha. I'm genuinely interested to see what other gems are going to be forthcoming.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

This needs to be longer than a month feud ending at clash of champions. This needs to be at least 2 months. Give it that big fight rivalry feel. 

Second time ever!! Becky vs Sasha at HIAC inside HIAC


----------



## Red Hair (Aug 17, 2016)

Becky's match against Sasha at NXT Takeover: Unstoppable or whatever is what put me on Becky so I'm really interested in this feud


----------



## laurelhenessy (Jul 22, 2018)

Kabraxal said:


> And what are you leaning on? The multiple injuries Banks has caused? The botches in every match? *The failed feud with Charlotte that did more damage to that championship than anything else?* Being outshone in the EC match by her fan's arch nemesis? Banks' "lovely" attitude outside the ring?


Uh, if the Charlotte-Sasha 2016 saga is a 'failed feud that did more damage to that championship' then what do we call Alexa's reign of terror in 2017, that severely watered down the Raw Women's Championship?

Charlotte-Sasha matched caused *ratings bumps* and this is widely documented. No Alexa match caused a ratings bump.

Alexa is the Black Widow of the women's division. Anyone paired with her (either as an ally or as a foe) doesn't get elevated.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Kabraxal said:


> A broken nose isn't an injury? What? Also you forgot Emma.
> 
> A feud that hot potatoed the championship and made Banks out as a fluke and started the jokes about Flair's reigns being gifted to her to match her father? That feud? Yeah, that is pretty much regarded as a failed feud.
> 
> ...


Wrestlers suffer broken noses all the time, hell Sasha's suffered a few she just don't bitch about them, suck it up and move on.

Feud so popular that it main evented a ppv? Are you serious? How they extended the feud is on the powers that be not on the performer.

Nobody talks bout that part of the EC cept Alexa Bliss fans. So yea if you confided yourself to that part of the forum, Im sure you've heard a lot about it.

I don't have to compare Banks to Warrior all I need to say is backstage attitude mean shit about how a performer does. You being a warrior fan should know that.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

laurelhenessy said:


> Uh, if the Charlotte-Sasha 2016 saga is a 'failed feud that did more damage to that championship' then what do we call Alexa's reign of terror in 2017, that severely watered down the Raw Women's Championship?
> 
> Charlotte-Sasha matched caused *ratings bumps* and this is widely documented. No Alexa match caused a ratings bump.
> 
> Alexa is the Black Widow of the women's division. Anyone paired with her (either as an ally or as a foe) doesn't get elevated.


And yet Nikki is elevated, already destroying you attempted rebuttal. And last time I checked, Alexa was pretty successful in the mixed tag events. 

Man, Bliss really gets to you Sasha fans doesn't she? Guess being blindsided by her being more successful on the main roster has just rubbed you guys the wrong way.



Hephaesteus said:


> Wrestlers suffer broken noses all the time, hell Sasha's suffered a few she just don't bitch about them, suck it up and move on.
> 
> Feud so popular that it main evented a ppv? Are you serious? How they extended the feud is on the powers that be not on the performer.
> 
> ...


A broken nose is still an injury. Deal with with it. 

A feud so popular? It was a fucking PR move that just happened to coincide with that feud. No one but Sasha fans hang their hat on that feud. It was awful.

No talks about the "betrayal". Hell most people probably don't even remember it happened at that event. Seems the only one suffering from the echo chamber is you. 

And backstage attitude does come into play. It is just negated by other measures. Warrior has a legacy that most people can use to get over his dickish behaviour. Banks has no such legacy and thus means her attitude is a far bigger problem.


----------



## laurelhenessy (Jul 22, 2018)

Kabraxal said:


> And yet Nikki is elevated, already destroying you attempted rebuttal. And last time I checked, Alexa was pretty successful in the mixed tag events.
> 
> Man, Bliss really gets to you Sasha fans doesn't she? Guess being blindsided by her being more successful on the main roster has just rubbed you guys the wrong way.


Uh, reality check - Alexa is *irrelevant* to this feud. This is between Sasha and Becky.

Nikki... elevated. Based on what metrics? Having TV exposure by being Alexa's lackey? Let's wait til they split up Nikki and Alexa and see how 'Nikki is elevated.' Just because you're on TV doesn't mean you're elevated. Last I checked, Mickey got downgraded and Nia only got elevated when she punched Lynch.

So your argument that Alexa elevates anybody is _nonsense_, just like her supposed in-ring skill. Talk to me when she has a genuine 4-star match and people chant "This is awesome" because of her in-ring 'prowess'


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

laurelhenessy said:


> Uh, reality check - Alexa is *irrelevant* to this feud. This is between Sasha and Becky.
> 
> Nikki... elevated. Based on what metrics? Having TV exposure by being Alexa's lackey? Let's wait til they split up Nikki and Alexa and see how 'Nikki is elevated.' Just because you're on TV doesn't mean you're elevated. Last I checked, Mickey got downgraded and Nia only got elevated when she punched Lynch.
> 
> So your argument that Alexa elevates anybody is _nonsense_, just like her supposed in-ring skill. Talk to me when she has a genuine 4-star match and people chant "This is awesome" because of her in-ring 'prowess'


Nikki: little TV time and no direction... pairs up with Bliss and is on TV weekly and has had actual development character wise and is now a champion. 

If that is not being elevated then there is no such thing as being elevated, period. Uh... she had a great match at the EC and she had several pretty damn good ones in NXT. Hell, I actually enjoyed her tables match with Becky a few years ago and her last match against the Kabuki Warriors was a good TV match. So, what was your point again?

And you don't want to drag match quality into this. Outside of her triple threat at WM and the EC, Banks has been part of very few good matches since her call up. Though in all fairness, no woman has a sure fire list of great matches since their main roster debuts. The closest was Ronda Rousey.

And the "this is awesome" chant can die. If you hang your hat on that then you automatically lose the discussion. It's just like "Holy Shit!" and "You deserve it!" cringeworthy as fuck.


----------



## laurelhenessy (Jul 22, 2018)

Kabraxal said:


> Nikki: little TV time and no direction... pairs up with Bliss and is on TV weekly and has had actual development character wise and is now a champion.
> 
> If that is not being elevated then there is no such thing as being elevated, period. Uh... she had a great match at the EC and she had several pretty damn good ones in NXT. Hell, I actually enjoyed her tables match with Becky a few years ago and her last match against the Kabuki Warriors was a good TV match. So, what was your point again?
> 
> ...


Uh... no. Becky became a joke when she jobbed to Alexa. Same with Bayley. 

I don't know what you're getting at, but your concept of 'elevated' seems ridiculous. If you can't base it on crowd reaction and TV ratings - then what's your basis? Your subjective opinion?

Good match? LOL. Based on what... your opinion again? Sure I should trust you have good taste since you're an _Alexa_ fan. Just because you enjoyed it doesn't mean it's good.

The presence of Alexa Bliss on the MR is two steps backward for the women. After insanely good matches in 2016, Alexa graced us with her in-ring and mic skills that totally ruined the momentum. When Sasha and Charlotte were feuding, no one was abuzz about Alexa-Becky.

Alexa matches are passable at best *in spite of* Alexa Bliss. No amount of carrying can help Alexa. And since you call Sasha 'botch machine,' what about Bliss who is almost always injured? She doesn't even take nasty bumps and yet she gets injured. Even Asuka can't get a decent match out of Bliss. Their Raw one-on-one is already an audition, and the company chose Charlotte for Asuka at Wrestlemania. No one trusts Bliss to elevate anyone. No one trusts Bliss in big matches. No one dreams of having a match with Alexa.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Kabraxal said:


> And yet Nikki is elevated, already destroying you attempted rebuttal. And last time I checked, Alexa was pretty successful in the mixed tag events.
> 
> Man, Bliss really gets to you Sasha fans doesn't she? Guess being blindsided by her being more successful on the main roster has just rubbed you guys the wrong way.
> 
> ...



Can you answer me this man? Im not getting on you or anything but I wanna ask and know something about you can help me out.

You say Alexa has elevated Nikki. This is true. Also say Alexa has a better main roster run than Sasha. This debatedable as the Sasha vs Charlotte run was awesome. Also she had that great match with Asuka on Raw.

This is my question.

Alexa's NXT run..why is her time in NXT never talked about or brought up?

I came back into WWE in December 2018. So Becky,Bayley,Asuka,Alexa and so on were all new to me.

When I came back I heard about Bayley,Becky,Charlotte,Sasha,Asuka,Ember,Nikki,Ruby and the matches they had. Yet I didnt hear anything about Alexa. I didn't even know Alexa was in NXT until I came across something.

Again not getting on you. People like who they like for whatever reasons and its all good man


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

laurelhenessy said:


> Uh... no. Becky became a joke when she jobbed to Alexa. Same with Bayley.
> 
> I don't know what you're getting at, but your concept of 'elevated' seems ridiculous. If you can't base it on crowd reaction and TV ratings - then what's your basis? Your subjective opinion?
> 
> ...


Except Bliss and Nikki get crowd reactions... so what are you trying to argue? Notice how you ignore the fact Bliss was a draw for the mixed tag event? Nice try side stepping it since you can't deal with that fact. Or the fact that Sasha could do nothing with the tag belts and had a failed "feud" and team up with Bayley that left a lot of people happy she threw a fit and stayed home for months. 

And match quality is not wholly objective. Hate to break that little revelation to you. And considering many people have given Bliss decent match ratings you're still standing on pretty shaky ground here. Especially when your girl Sasha has not had that many great matches on the main roster. 

For the two step backwards remark: Please provide factual evidence and not the ranting of a Sasha fan. 

Um... no one dreams of having a match with Bliss: multiple reports of Trish Stratus wanting to have a match with Bliss. Guess another bad argument bites the dust quickly.



45banshee said:


> Can you answer me this man? Im not getting on you or anything but I wanna ask and know something about you can help me out.
> 
> You say Alexa has elevated Nikki. This is true. Also say Alexa has a better main roster run than Sasha. This debatedable as the Sasha vs Charlotte run was awesome. Also she had that great match with Asuka on Raw.
> 
> ...


Bliss didn't start hitting her stride until the end of her run in NXT. She actually had a few good matches in that time, but she was also mostly used as a manager for Blake and Murphy after her heel turn. And that was when she started to garner a lot of attention. She wasn't made a focal point nor used in the ring as much until her main roster call up that took a lot of people by surprise. And then it was Talking Smack that started to give her character a boost on the main roster (why did that gem have to get cancelled... it was so great for wrestlers to get character work in that wasn't afforded to them in the main show).


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Kabraxal said:


> Except Bliss and Nikki get crowd reactions... so what are you trying to argue? Notice how you ignore the fact Bliss was a draw for the mixed tag event? Nice try side stepping it since you can't deal with that fact. Or the fact that Sasha could do nothing with the tag belts and had a failed "feud" and team up with Bayley that left a lot of people happy she threw a fit and stayed home for months.
> 
> And match quality is not wholly objective. Hate to break that little revelation to you. And considering many people have given Bliss decent match ratings you're still standing on pretty shaky ground here. Especially when your girl Sasha has not had that many great matches on the main roster.
> 
> ...


Appreciate the reply. This must be where she met Buddy and they fell in love in real life. I know babyface gimmick was something like a cheerleader I think. Think I also heard she was in danger of being let go from WWE till she turned heel and started the whole twisted bliss thing


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

When we look back at this Women's Revolution Era and think about the best/most memorable matches that happened, Alexa's name will not be found. Simple as that.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Kabraxal said:


> They are victims of being a shit team... even Paige couldn't elevate them.
> 
> Also for all this "she can't elevate talk": sure seems Nikki has been elevated since she started working with her. Went from hardly on to on every week and now a champion. Hell, let's talk about the tag belts.... you know, the thing Sasha failed to elevate in any way not too long ago?


No, they're victims of Vince McMahon's bias and favoritism, simple as that. Whenever they've been given a chance to get over, they do. Vince JUST has no interest in giving them a chance, because he's never known how to book Asians well and wants to push his blondes instead.

Yes Nikki is "elevated" by being Alexa's flunky. Lets see how quickly she falls down the card nice she's not tied to Alexa anymore, because they were doing duck all with her beforehand.

Also when was Sasha given the chance to "elevate" the titles exactly? I don't recall many. You're using WWE's incompetence, just justify more incompetence.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Asuka842 said:


> No, they're victims of Vince McMahon's bias and favoritism, simple as that. Whenever they've been given a chance to get over, they do. Vince JUST has no interest in giving them a chance, because he's never known how to book Asians well and wants to push his blondes instead.
> 
> Yes Nikki is "elevated" by being Alexa's flunky. Lets see how quickly she falls down the card nice she's not tied to Alexa anymore, because they were doing duck all with her beforehand.
> 
> Also when was Sasha given the chance to "elevate" the titles exactly? I don't recall many. You're using WWE's incompetence, just justify more incompetence.


Kairi and Asuka, as a team, have not gotten over. And I can't exactly cry that, in singles terms, Asuka was not given the chance since I find her beyond boring and still remember her reign of terror in NXT... the worst thing to ever happen to that division. 

And considering Alexa has elevated Nikki and the titles, seems you are just grabbing at straws after the failures of others. Look, I get the women have some booking issues that have hamstrung a lot of them, but trying to hand wave away the few women that have forced Vince's hand to give them the time of day on the shows is a strange strategy. Becky and Alexa have forced the WWE to feature them because, shock incoming, they have connected with the audience, sell tons of merch, and actually have people care about them on a weekly basis. In an era where Vince is losing fans left and right, Alexa and Becky have given him reasons to push them. 

Sasha failed with her push. Bayley is floundering with her title reign now. 
Ember is.... something. I like Ember but she is just missing something. 
Asuka never connected to audiences outside a few smark cities. And Kairi is literally a no one to the main roster audience. And Ronda left for a bit. So, that leaves Alexa, Becky, and Charlotte to carry the load. Is it any wonder why those three are getting the lion's share of the TV time?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

WINNING said:


> The Sasha/Becky Stan wars have already begun. :maury
> 
> This is going to be unbearable.


Yeah, I have no interest in being in such a stan wars. It's just going to be this person is better than that, that person is better than the former. I wasn't part of the Sasha/Becky Stan war at NXT Unstoppable 2015, when they got called up and I refuse to do it now. In terms, their both equal to me. 

How about some people actually enjoy the feud despite it being Vince McMahon staff creation. Let the winner be the winner.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Kabraxal said:


> A broken nose is still an injury. Deal with with it.
> 
> A feud so popular? It was a fucking PR move that just happened to coincide with that feud. No one but Sasha fans hang their hat on that feud. It was awful.
> 
> ...


Ok?

Yea pr move. First to ever do it , but yea pr reasons. Now I've heard everything. You're funny, I'll give you that.

Do you really want to talk about Backstage attitudes when aside from criminals, your boy was the biggest piece of shit in the WWE? I really don't think you want to go down that rabbit hole.

Any way enough of that. I'm sure your reply will pull me right in my place. Sit back and relax as the horsewomen try to fix the mess that this division is in.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Kabraxal said:


> Um... no one dreams of having a match with Bliss: multiple reports of Trish Stratus wanting to have a match with Bliss. Guess another bad argument bites the dust quickly.
> .


about that you want to know who Trish Stratus fans wanted her to fight the most based on a poll on her website.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Hephaesteus said:


> Ok?
> 
> 
> Do you really want to talk about Backstage attitudes when aside from criminals, your boy was the biggest piece of shit in the WWE? I really don't think you want to go down that rabbit hole.
> ...


And yet he’s a thousand times the draw Botcha Baks will ever be. Funny how legacy can balance out being a douche in some wats. Banks has no legacy to fall back on to defend against being a douche.

And Sasha was part of the mess. Were you just not watching?



Hephaesteus said:


> about that you want to know who Trish Stratus fans wanted her to fight the most based on a poll on her website.


Nope. You were proven wrong and are flailing about to try and deflect from the massive failure of your arguments.


----------



## Whacker (Feb 7, 2015)

I don't see how Becky keeps the belt after this feud if it does indeed happen. Who else would she face?


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

What would Sasha say about Bayley on Monday?

Bayley called Sasha her Best Friend


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

WWEfan4eva said:


> What would Sasha say about Bayley on Monday?
> 
> Bayley called Sasha her Best Friend


The way Bayley spoke during her interview made it seem like she knows something about Sasha and why she is acting like this now.

Don't think it will amount to anything tho since they are on separate brands.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Yikes! Imagine backing Alexa Bliss in a mark war, when those women's evolution dvds come out she won't be found anywhere on them, that's really all that needs to be said. She's a diva in a women's superstar era, any match she has that goes over 7 minutes gets hijacked. 

The next generation of women's wrestlers aren't going to be influenced by Bliss, just like you never hear any of the current women mention Sable or Kelly Kelly.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Yikes! Imagine backing Alexa Bliss in a mark war, when those women's evolution dvds come out she won't be found anywhere on them, that's really all that needs to be said. She's a diva in a women's superstar era, any match she has that goes over 7 minutes gets hijacked.
> 
> The next generation of women's wrestlers aren't going to be influenced by Bliss, just like you never hear any of the current women mention Sable or Kelly Kelly.


For me Bliss is one of those talent's I just never understand why she's pushed as hard as she is. I know vince loves his blondes, and she's a decent promo but she shouldn't be a multi time champ and beating people clean imo. She should be a chickenshit champ at very best. But that's just me. Can anyone name me a Alexa match that would be seen as a outright great match.

For this Sasha/Becky feud, the end goal is going to be interesting for me. With the rumors of Sasha been unhappy and stuff and wanting out of WWE, if she wins this feud with Becky outright (I expect Sasha to lose one match or get DQ in one match) and Sasha comes out looking top notch, then I be surprised if she's going anywhere. 

Even if she leaves at the end of her contract, I still expect her to win the title from Becky as she's the only legit contender for it.


----------



## Arktik (Mar 21, 2007)

looper007 said:


> For me Bliss is one of those talent's I just never understand why she's pushed as hard as she is. I know vince loves his blondes, and she's a decent promo but she shouldn't be a multi time champ and beating people clean imo. She should be a chickenshit champ at very best. But that's just me. Can anyone name me a Alexa match that would be seen as a outright great match.
> 
> For this Sasha/Becky feud, the end goal is going to be interesting for me. With the rumors of Sasha been unhappy and stuff and wanting out of WWE, if she wins this feud with Becky outright (I expect Sasha to lose one match or get DQ in one match) and Sasha comes out looking top notch, then I be surprised if she's going anywhere.
> 
> Even if she leaves at the end of her contract, I still expect her to win the title from Becky as she's the only legit contender for it.


The best match Alexa Bliss was ever in was the 2018 Women's MITB match and she did basically nothing the entire time.

This feud has potential to both lift Sasha back to being at the top of the women's division, but also breathe life back into Becky. These past few months have really cooled her off and these last two feuds were really weak.


----------



## laurelhenessy (Jul 22, 2018)

Kabraxal said:


> Except Bliss and Nikki get crowd reactions... so what are you trying to argue? Notice how you ignore the fact Bliss was a draw for the mixed tag event? Nice try side stepping it since you can't deal with that fact. Or the fact that Sasha could do nothing with the tag belts and had a failed "feud" and team up with Bayley that left a lot of people happy she threw a fit and stayed home for months.


The men were draws in the mixed tag event. Bliss was paired with arguably one of the most over men (Braun) so what the hell are you saying, that Bliss is a better draw than Braun Strowman? I was ignoring your argument because it was BASELESS. As if I can trust your ~opinion~



> And match quality is not wholly objective. Hate to break that little revelation to you. And considering many people have given Bliss decent match ratings you're still standing on pretty shaky ground here. Especially when your girl Sasha has not had that many great matches on the main roster.


Right but last time I checked, absolutely no one - not even WON or other casual observers on different wrestling websites claim that Alexa is the ~Top Woman~ in both drawing power and match quality. And the only probable objective metric - TV ratings - show otherwise. Alexa does not cause ratings bumps. No one goes to watch an Alexa match. 



> For the two step backwards remark: Please provide factual evidence and not the ranting of a Sasha fan.


Girl, please. As if you haven't been responding as an Bliss fan. No one shares your opinion that Alexa is relevant to this feud or should even be included in this feud. But I understand since you see Alexa moving to the pre-show, so fans like you get threatened, enough to lash out on those who are ~more relevant~ and ~more capable~

Name ONE - just ONE stellar Alexa match in 2017 and 2018 that ~ELEVATED~ the Raw Women's Division because of Alexa. Kendo Stick on a Pole? Last time I checked, Sasha and Bayley had to carry her at the EC and Ronda had the star power to carry 2018.



> Um... no one dreams of having a match with Bliss: multiple reports of Trish Stratus wanting to have a match with Bliss. Guess another bad argument bites the dust quickly.


I'm pretty sure Trish never said a match with Alexa is a dream match. 

And you mean like the multiple reports that Trish wanted a match with Sasha Banks? Bliss could have had it in Evolution - but wait - she was injured that time, right? Like, there was no compelling reason for her to get injured but somehow she is? I'm pretty sure if we had Bliss-Stratus in Summerslam, it would have been a flop, since Trish would have to carry Alexa to a passable match.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm glad Sasha is back and is put in a prominent feud with Becky. Becky really needed a feud that had some real heat to it and Sasha is the perfect woman for that role. Mix in some real life drama Sasha been having along with Becky's antics and we got a hot storyline to keep entertained for the next few months.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Why does it seen Alexa is the only woman on the roster burdened with having to elevate everyone around her? When had any of the top women WWE pushed elevated anyone? Becky hasn't elevated anyone since becoming 'The Man', Charlotte elevated no one since being called to the main roster, Ronda definitely didn't elevate anyone, even Asuka was criticized on her NxT run for buring the entire NxT womens division so she elevated no one. But for some reason that's only a criticism reserved for Alexa.

Hopefully with this feud the WWE let's Becky and Sasha go all out from their matches to their segments. This could be a great feud but also has the chance of going on for far too long like both their feuds with Charlotte. The one thing that needs to happen is if Sasha wins she has to hold the title for a lengthy amount of time. She's been burdened with being a choke artist of a champion ever since her feud with Charlotte damaged her character and needs to overcome that at this point.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

RamPaige said:


> Why does it seen Alexa is the only woman on the roster burdened with having to elevate everyone around her? When had any of the top women WWE pushed elevated anyone? Becky hasn't elevated anyone since becoming 'The Man', Charlotte elevated no one since being called to the main roster, Ronda definitely didn't elevate anyone, even Asuka was criticized on her NxT run for buring the entire NxT womens division so she elevated no one. But for some reason that's only a criticism reserved for Alexa.
> 
> Hopefully with this feud the WWE let's Becky and Sasha go all out from their matches to their segments. This could be a great feud but also has the chance of going on for far too long like both their feuds with Charlotte. The one thing that needs to happen is if Sasha wins she has to hold the title for a lengthy amount of time. She's been burdened with being a choke artist of a champion ever since her feud with Charlotte damaged her character and needs to overcome that at this point.


Because she's the best storyteller and promo in the company, Only Heel Sasha and Becky can threaten her in those aspects.

Becky had to carry Lacey throughout their feud to no avail and thats on Lacey's incompetence in a high profile feud, She's capable just not given the right opponents, I believe she could help elevate Asuka to new heights if they had a longer program.

Sasha elevated Bayley in NXT and now that she is Heel again it's easy to assume she can do the same for someone else.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

Blissed Phenomenon said:


> Because she's the best storyteller and promo in the company, Only Heel Sasha and Becky can threaten her in those aspects.


ding ding we have a winner. people are used to seeing Alexa shine in every feud and elevate her opponents, so if she doesn't they get mad at her. no one expects bayley or charlotte or sasha or ember moon (lol) or becky to do that so there is not as much backlash.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> ding ding we have a winner. people are used to seeing Alexa shine in every feud and elevate her opponents, so if she doesn't they get mad at her. no one expects bayley or charlotte or sasha or ember moon (lol) or becky to do that so there is not as much backlash.


You dont seriously beleive that do you?

Alexa elevating opponents? She's never elevated anyone, everyone who feuds with her comes out of it looking worse. Alexa fans love to bitch about Sasha sitting at home or how irrelevant Bayley became but both those things came about because the Bliss Bulldozer inconceivably buried the both of them, and Mickie, and Becky. No one has ever come out of an Alexa feud looking good, even Rousey didn't look great because all she did was beat a Diva in a Womens Era.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> You dont seriously beleive that do you?
> 
> Alexa elevating opponents? She's never elevated anyone, everyone who feuds with her comes out of it looking worse. Alexa fans love to bitch about Sasha sitting at home or how irrelevant Bayley became but both those things came about because the Bliss Bulldozer inconceivably buried the both of them, and Mickie, and Becky. No one has ever come out of an Alexa feud looking good, even Rousey didn't look great because all she did was beat a Diva in a Womens Era.


Bliss fans have reached a new level of delusion. I'd love to see this list of people Bliss elevated, I guarantee it's not longer than the list of people she dragged down.

Like you said she brought down Sasha, Bayley, Mickie and Becky, everybody remembers how stupid Bayley looked not using the kendo stick on Bliss but how many people remember the extreme rules match against Nia where literally the only bump Bliss took was a military press onto a garbage can, that made Nia look even worse than Bayley who was a white meat babyface, Nia didn't have any excuse for not destroying Bliss. Then there's the EC and MitB matches that she won without barely doing anything that made everyone in the matches look bad.

The only people I can definitely say she didn't drag down were Ronda and Naomi, but I don't know that she elevated them either.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Sasha elevated Becky and Bayley in NXT, and Charlotte and Alexa (Becky, Bayley, and Mickie also helped elevate the latter as well). If anything, Sasha is the master of making her opponents look good, win or lose in the end.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Lol @ Alexa as a "good storyteller". As a promo, she is good. More than good, at times. She also has the look, too. That said, if we don't include the booking structure of their careers, how is Alexa better than the likes of Becky, Sasha, and Asuka?


----------



## laurelhenessy (Jul 22, 2018)

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> ding ding we have a winner. people are used to seeing Alexa shine in every feud and elevate her opponents, so if she doesn't they get mad at her. no one expects bayley or charlotte or sasha or ember moon (lol) or becky to do that so there is not as much backlash.


More like her opponents make Alexa shine while they look like complete jokes in the process.

The Wrestlemania 34 match is a good example. No matter how hard Graves was stanning Alexa and exaggerating the impact of her moves, it was ridiculous that one thumb to the eye was able to weaken Nia Jax. It's also ridiculous that Nia's Samoan Drop had to be done from the second rope to make Alexa look strong, when Nia has been ragdolling her earlier in the night.

So to make it perfectly simple - Alexa is a joke, and is a poison to the women's division. And it's hard to argue with Alexa fans because they keep grasping at straws and just like their idol, they make everyone else look ridiculous for even engaging with them.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

laurelhenessy said:


> More like her opponents make Alexa shine while they look like complete jokes in the process.
> 
> The Wrestlemania 34 match is a good example. No matter how hard Graves was stanning Alexa and exaggerating the impact of her moves, it was ridiculous that one thumb to the eye was able to weaken Nia Jax. It's also ridiculous that Nia's Samoan Drop had to be done from the second rope to make Alexa look strong, when Nia has been ragdolling her earlier in the night.
> 
> So to make it perfectly simple - Alexa is a joke, and is a poison to the women's division. And it's hard to argue with Alexa fans because they keep grasping at straws and just like their idol, they make everyone else look ridiculous for even engaging with them.


yeah well, that's just, like, your opinion, man.









keep crying, hater. lexi ain't going away just because some crybaby wants her to.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Alexa is a great storyteller, but no one really benefits from working with her. Both Sasha and Bayley were at their lowest points when they were feuding with her. But I will say she has the best mic skills on the roster as far as the ladies go.

There's only one person that's elevated the ladies on the roster: Sasha Banks. She helped put Becky on the map with their match at Takeover. Bayley's best days were when she was working with Sasha in NXT. Charlotte wouldn't be the performer she is today if she didn't work with Sasha in NXT and in 2016 on the main roster. 

People started taking notice of the women outdoing the men when Sasha was stealing the show in NXT. At four Takeover matches she posted 4+ star ratings from Meltzer. Bayley hasn't had a 4 star match since 2017 with Charlotte. Becky hasn't had a 4 star match all year despite being the face of the division. Match quality in the Women's division has gone down since they stopped featuring Sasha in a prominent position.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Alexa is a great storyteller, but no one really benefits from working with her. Both Sasha and Bayley were at their lowest points when they were feuding with her. But I will say she has the best mic skills on the roster as far as the ladies go.
> 
> There's only one person that's elevated the ladies on the roster: Sasha Banks. She helped put Becky on the map with their match at Takeover. Bayley's best days were when she was working with Sasha in NXT. Charlotte wouldn't be the performer she is today if she didn't work with Sasha in NXT and in 2016 on the main roster.
> 
> People started taking notice of the women outdoing the men when Sasha was stealing the show in NXT. At four Takeover matches she posted 4+ star ratings from Meltzer. Bayley hasn't had a 4 star match since 2017 with Charlotte. Becky hasn't had a 4 star match all year despite being the face of the division. Match quality in the Women's division has gone down since they stopped featuring Sasha in a prominent position.


Sasha has her flaws, but I feel like one thing that everyone should be able to agree on is that she brings out the best in everyone else. Just having Sasha around raises the bar in the Womens Divisions. Most of the other women have ahd their best match working with her or looked their best with her.



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Bliss fans have reached a new level of delusion. I'd love to see this list of people Bliss elevated, I guarantee it's not longer than the list of people she dragged down.
> 
> Like you said she brought down Sasha, Bayley, Mickie and Becky, everybody remembers how stupid Bayley looked not using the kendo stick on Bliss but how many people remember the extreme rules match against Nia where literally the only bump Bliss took was a military press onto a garbage can, that made Nia look even worse than Bayley who was a white meat babyface, Nia didn't have any excuse for not destroying Bliss. Then there's the EC and MitB matches that she won without barely doing anything that made everyone in the matches look bad.
> 
> The only people I can definitely say she didn't drag down were Ronda and Naomi, but I don't know that she elevated them either.


The Hardcore Alexa fanbase perplexes me. For the most part I can get why any other wrestlers fans defend them tooth and nail, even with Rollins.

But Alexa.

Its just so overboard and over the top ridiculous. Criticise Alexa and you're just being a hater and they post a "cute" gif. She's so damn limited though, she's undeniably hopeless in the ring, even now she's never delivered a passable match and her booking has been to the constant detriment of every other woman she comes into contact with. How can anyone even pretend to claim Alexa elevates people?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> How can anyone even pretend to claim Alexa elevates people?





Spoiler: Alexa's Resume!



PAWG!











.....am I doing this right? Retort with a Bliss gif.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Stormbringer said:


> Spoiler: Alexa's Resume!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you have to retort with one of her fake crying gifs. Gifs like the oneyou posted is used to highlight her "wrestling" matches.


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

More poor writing. She comes back and attacks Natalia? She can't come in and do a promo? I'd have liked her to finally have another match with Bayley.


----------



## laurelhenessy (Jul 22, 2018)

WON Star Ratings for Takeover/Summerslam 2019:

Alexa Bliss/Nikki Cross vs. The Iiconics - *1.00*
Mia Yim vs. Shayna Baszler - 1.50
Bayley vs. Ember Moon - 1.75
Becky Lynch vs. Natalya - 3.25
Charlotte Flair vs. Trish Stratus - 3.25
Io Shirai vs. Candice LeRae - 4.25

Sure. Alexa ~elevates~ people and is ~the best in-ring storyteller~. Kudos to Alexa Bliss for having the worst-rated match in the Takeover: Toronto and Summerslam line-up. She sure did a good job of ~elevating~ other talents.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

laurelhenessy said:


> WON Star Ratings for Takeover/Summerslam 2019:
> 
> Alexa Bliss/Nikki Cross vs. The Iiconics - *1.00*
> Mia Yim vs. Shayna Baszler - 1.50
> ...


I take WON ratings with a grain of salt usually, but there has never been an Alexa match that I felt was even remotely entertaining. Her goofy faces (basically her strong suit) don't save them. They are basically 9-10 minutes of wasted time.

I always feel like she should be like Honky Tonk Man and just DQ herself in every match right after the opening bell to save everyone the time.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I'm wondering if Sasha going to break her silents on Monday, and say why she did that


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

laurelhenessy said:


> WON Star Ratings for Takeover/Summerslam 2019:
> 
> Alexa Bliss/Nikki Cross vs. The Iiconics - *1.00*
> Mia Yim vs. Shayna Baszler - 1.50
> ...


People still pay attention to Meltzer's wankfest star ratings?

Legitimately laughing out loud.


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

Tbf, I have liked some of Alexa's matches so she's not all bad.

Mostly the ones with Sasha though which is another example of Sasha elevating other wrestlers.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Laughable Chimp said:


> Tbf, I have liked some of Alexa's matches so she's not all bad.
> 
> Mostly the ones with Sasha though which is another example of Sasha elevating other wrestlers.


Maybe it was intentional and thought out, or it was just Sasha and Alexa not being very chummy but their matches were rougher around the edges in a good way. They worked a bit stiffer than normal and made it more of a brawl which covered up Alexa's various flaws. All the other women try to drag Alexa along into a Wrestling match but have to slow down so much and hold her hand every step of the way that its always underwhelming.


----------



## laurelhenessy (Jul 22, 2018)

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> yeah well, that's just, like, your opinion, man.
> 
> keep crying, hater. lexi ain't going away just because some crybaby wants her to.


Alexa Bliss will go away sooner, especially since she gets injured even if she doesn't take any bumps.

It's not ~hating~ when it's factual. Alexa Bliss does not elevate anything other than herself. Bliss fans just post some random GIFs of Alexa making the exact same expressions over and over again and calls it ~in-ring storytelling~

LOL.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

laurelhenessy said:


> WON Star Ratings for Takeover/Summerslam 2019:
> 
> Alexa Bliss/Nikki Cross vs. The Iiconics - *1.00*
> Mia Yim vs. Shayna Baszler - 1.50
> ...


Hold on, isn't Shayna supposed to be the next big thing coming out of NXT and she's not even putting on 2 star matches down there?


----------



## aliasocfan (Mar 4, 2019)

YankBastard said:


> More poor writing. She comes back and attacks Natalia? She can't come in and do a promo? I'd have liked her to finally have another match with Bayley.


She should attack everyone (except Bayley) that was involved in the Fatal 4 Way at Wrestlemania. 

People believe she was that upset about losing the titles. They might as well use it.


----------



## Arktik (Mar 21, 2007)

Hephaesteus said:


> Hold on, isn't Shayna supposed to be the next big thing coming out of NXT and she's not even putting on 2 star matches down there?


Shayna is trash.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

aliasocfan said:


> She should attack everyone (except Bayley) that was involved in the Fatal 4 Way at Wrestlemania.
> 
> People believe she was that upset about losing the titles. They might as well use it.


To be fair, Bayley took the pin to lose

Sasha might just refuse to fight her best friend, Even know Sasha's a heel


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

Hephaesteus said:


> Hold on, isn't Shayna supposed to be the next big thing coming out of NXT and she's not even putting on 2 star matches down there?



Next big thing...I guarantee you the real story why she's held the title so much and so long is that HHH likes her but Vince doesn't want to call her up. He would have done it by now if he wanted to. Shayna may end up staying there longer than Nikki Cross.

There should be an over/under betting contest where we bet if Shayna gets called up before she hits 40


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Hephaesteus said:


> Hold on, isn't Shayna supposed to be the next big thing coming out of NXT and she's not even putting on 2 star matches down there?


That's because Shayna is not good. overrated as hell in fact.

Her ONLY great matches have been with Kairi and that's a testament to how good Kairi is for her to carry her plodding ass to her best matches over and over again.

Not even IO could get a great match out of her.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

sara sad said:


> That's because Shayna is not good. overrated as hell in fact.
> 
> Her ONLY great matches have been with Kairi and that's a testament to how good Kairi is for her to carry her plodding ass to her best matches over and over again.
> 
> Not even IO could get a great match out of her.


The steel cage match with Io on TV was pretty good, to be fair. But I agree Kairi did the best, that's why they had her face Kairi over and over. They knew Kairi was the only one who could make her matches watchable.


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

llj said:


> The steel cage match with Io on TV was pretty good, to be fair. But I agree Kairi did the best, that's why they had her face Kairi over and over. They knew Kairi was the only one who could make her matches watchable.


Yeah the steel cage match was good but gimmick matches like that have alot of smoke and mirrors. when they faced on the takeover 1-1 it was pretty mediocre like every other Shayna match.

It even had people question how good Io is in the ring. but then of course she actually got to face a GOOD wrestler last week (Candice) and had the MOTN. (while Shayna had a 1 star match but people are still gonna blame Mia for that unfortunately)


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

sara sad said:


> Yeah the steel cage match was good but gimmick matches like that have alot of smoke and mirrors. when they faced on the takeover 1-1 it was pretty mediocre like every other Shayna match.
> 
> It even had people question how good Io is in the ring. but then of course she actually got to face a GOOD wrestler last week (Candice) and had the MOTN. (while Shayna had a 1 star match but people are still gonna blame Mia for that unfortunately)


People had been questioning Io for almost a year. She was only OK at the MYC and her subsequent TV showings never gave her the full platform to showcase her stuff. I also think it took a while before the match designers at NXT knew exactly how to book her. You could tell they were gradually ramping up the intensity of her spots since her first match with Shayna.


----------



## Arktik (Mar 21, 2007)

sara sad said:


> That's because Shayna is not good. overrated as hell in fact.
> 
> Her ONLY great matches have been with Kairi and that's a testament to how good Kairi is for her to carry her plodding ass to her best matches over and over again.
> 
> Not even IO could get a great match out of her.


The sad part is for as mediocre as Shayna's matches are, her promos are SO much worse.


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Arktik said:


> The sad part is for as mediocre as Shayna's matches are, her promos are SO much worse.


Oh yeah I never heard a good promo from her now that you mentioned it.

Her voice also completely KILLS her mystique. how are we supposed to be intimidated by you when you sound like Bayley going through puberty?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

sara sad said:


> That's because Shayna is not good. overrated as hell in fact.


Her ridiculous dominant title reigns are the worse thing to happen to NXT Women's Division.

Derailed the momentum of Kairi and Io and is not creating any buzz around the division while also putting out mediocre matches. They better make Io champ soon because this so called "Queen of Spades" is more like a Queen Nothing (to put a spin on the Metallica song).


----------



## laurelhenessy (Jul 22, 2018)

Hephaesteus said:


> Hold on, isn't Shayna supposed to be the next big thing coming out of NXT and she's not even putting on 2 star matches down there?


She performs well against better performers, but she can't carry anyone to a good match.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Sasha wont be on A Moment of Bliss. Instead it will be Kings Court tonight


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

sara sad said:


> Sasha vs Ronda was at least 4 stars and it was this year.
> 
> And that was Sasha's only 1-1 title match since 2017. give her half the chances Becky has got this past year and she would be having 4 star matches left and right.


Setting aside the fact that star ratings are completely subjective.

Why are people even remotely concerned with star ratings? If you like a match it doesn't fucking matter if other people do.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Gonna be honest, not trying to hate, but I just can't be assed to care about Sasha Banks being back.

I saw a clip of the return kinda. A hair color swap and a heel turn? That didn't really do anything for me.

Just seemed like a superficial thing to hide that there wasn't anything interesting going on there except a basic turn.


----------



## I Love Angelina (Sep 10, 2014)

to be very honest, i really wanna have sex with sasha, she makes me sooo soo sooooooo horny


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I'm glad she didn't interact with Bayley tonight on Raw


----------

